# 9/12 Raw Thread: The Big Dog takes on The Prizefighter



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DA BIG DAWG


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens needs to look strong on The Kevin Owens Show, so I'm hoping for a clean win over Reigns. I hope they don't just have Jericho run in because I don't want Owens to be the weak heel champion, he's better than that.

And "Team Red"? UGHH, just STOP IT. Why do they insist on these stupid phrases? "Series of matches", "championship opportunity", "contusions", now it's "Team Red"..... No, you assholes, it's tournament, title shot, bruise and Raw. Speak like normal, sane humans.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I would say they should ease up with the squash matches as two people are currently having them. Then again, maybe it was a one time thing for Bo to look formidable against Bin Wang this past Saturday. Of course, he lost, so I wonder if they'll send him into the back of the line again.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

The Big Dog is an awful nickname.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think they have the mileage to drag out HHH/Rollins to March. It would be nice to hear from The Game tonight before all the steam on this thing dies but it doesn't seem likely. 

All the upcoming matches on Raw are so stale. I feel like there isn't really any fresh combination from the top of the card right the way down. We've seen KO/Zayn, KO/Rollins, Rollins/Zayn, Rollins/Reigns, Reigns/KO a million times. With Balor out that's really all the options they have at the top. Time to maybe do KO/Jericho or mix up somebody from lower down the card a little. It's boring. 

PULL THE TRIGGER ON BIG E! That's fresh and is a long time coming. E vs. KO would be great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I don't think they have the mileage to drag out HHH/Rollins to March. It would be nice to hear from The Game tonight before all the steam on this thing dies but it doesn't seem likely.
> 
> All the upcoming matches on Raw are so stale. I feel like there isn't really any fresh combination from the top of the card right the way down. We've seen KO/Zayn, *KO/Rollins*, Rollins/Zayn, Rollins/Reigns, Reigns/KO a million times. With Balor out that's really all the options they have at the top. Time to maybe do KO/Jericho or mix up somebody from lower down the card a little. It's boring.
> 
> PULL THE TRIGGER ON BIG E! That's fresh and is a long time coming. E vs. KO would be great.


We have? I don't remember seeing that match once.  Rollins has been a heel the entire time Owens has been on the roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, can someone do me a solid and let me know what happened during the first 2 hours? I don't think I'll be able to tune in until the 3rd hour


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Keep Roman away from that belt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We have? I don't remember seeing that match once.  Rollins has been a heel the entire time Owens has been on the roster.


We haven't, Owens and Rollins have never had a 1 on 1 match on WWE. Owens and Reigns also only had 1 match almost a year ago that ended in a count out. It is an exaggeration to say that we have seen these match ups "a million times". It is funny people complain about this when Austin vs The Rock happened 10 times and Triple H vs The Rock happened 21 times, which is more times than any of the match ups mentioned.

If some people had their way with the booking they would be making "fresh match ups" every week and nothing would make a lick of sense. I rather have good storyline driven match ups between talented wrestlers that make sense and result in good matches than just have novelty for novelty's sake.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope Jericho doesn't interfere in the Roman/Owens match, he should stay away from the spotlight, this is 2016 damn it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I hope Jericho doesn't interfere in the Roman/Owens match, he should stay away from the spotlight, this is 2016 damn it.


Says someone who thinks Kane should main event Mania in 2016...ok.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We have? I don't remember seeing that match once.  Rollins has been a heel the entire time Owens has been on the roster.


My mistake. The whole thing is so stale I feel like I've seen everything there is to see on Raw at this stage. 



Dolorian said:


> We haven't, Owens and Rollins have never had a 1 on 1 match on WWE. Owens and Reigns also only had 1 match almost a year ago that ended in a count out. It is an exaggeration to say that we have seen these match ups "a million times". It is funny people complain about this when Austin vs The Rock happened 10 times and Triple H vs The Rock happened 21 times, which is more times than any of the match ups mentioned.
> 
> If some people had their way with the booking they would be making "fresh match ups" every week and nothing would make a lick of sense. I rather have good storyline driven match ups between talented wrestlers that make sense and result in good matches than just have novelty for novelty's sake.


You must really be enjoying Cesaro/Sheamus then. When we get Sami/Owens for the 10th time in 3 months I'm sure you'll love that too. Fair enough I was wrong on KO/Rollins but the rest don't feel remotely fresh.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

DammitC said:


> Damn, can someone do me a solid and let me know what happened during the first 2 hours? *I don't think I'll be able to tune in until the 3rd hour *


Shouldn't  be a  though? Or :dance? Or :cheer?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Owens getting a clean win over reigns is immersion breaking :ha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hopefully it's at least a little better then last week, cos i thought it was fucking shit TBH. Real shame as well being Owens' first night as champ. Enjoyed Rollins' opening promo tho.



DemonKane_Legend said:


> I hope Jericho doesn't interfere in the Roman/Owens match, he should stay away from the spotlight, this is 2016 damn it.


Still failing to see the irony i see :heyman6


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

If they have any balls, they'll mention and rightfully mock Punk lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

peowulf said:


> Shouldn't  be a  though? Or :dance? Or :cheer?



Lol true. I'm just worried I might miss something entertaining that involves my favorites


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

i though owens is the big dog?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The slaughter begins....


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Chrome said:


> The slaughter begins....


Big names like Los Angeles, Pittsburgh, DC and San Francisco are on tonight :lol

I'm hoping for a good show, but I'm DVR'ing so I can watch my Steelers beat up on the Redskins!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Starbuck said:


> I don't think they have the mileage to drag out HHH/Rollins to March. It would be nice to hear from The Game tonight before all the steam on this thing dies but it doesn't seem likely, .


They did it with Bryan vs HHH for WM30 then can for sure do it with Seth vs HHH


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Chrome said:


> The slaughter begins....


Definitely, but who cares? Kevin fucking Owens is the top champ on RAW. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins, Owens, and Jericho.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The Ghost of WCW about to be beating RAW again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No care in the world to watch Raw tonight, tbh.

Last weeks show was a shambles and Backlash, despite the card being thin, was great and I'll be tuning into Smackdown.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Expecting it to be the same as last week, Owens, Rollins & Jericho will be the only ones worth watching, the rest will be worth skipping.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins, Owens, and Jericho.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:












^ Recent photo of Rollins and Jericho on their way back to the US after the tour around London, Manilla and Shanghai.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> No care in the world to watch Raw tonight, tbh.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Blasphemy.


I'm not staying up between 1am and 4am in the UK just to watch Kevin Owens make up less than half the show - I'll just watch the best parts tomorrow after reading the results. 

I stayed up last week simply because of Owens and the opening segment didn't disappoint me. They lost me after that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's see what the Red Brand puts together for Clash of Champions hil

Good luck trying to top last night's SD Backlash that was solid - great from top to bottom and the PPV of the year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw....I Mean Monday Night Football:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw....I Mean Monday Night Football


Then it goes a little something like this b4 kick off........








But for those UN-lucky enough to have to watch RAW then I have good news enough of @A-C-P "_liquid courage_" will be enough to help you....








The night, it's pretty much how Football will "*DELETE*" RAW from the ratings 

#NeverWatchRAWSober #LongLiveMondayNightFootball


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> Let's see what the Red Brand puts together for Clash of Champions
> 
> Good luck trying to top last night's SD Backlash that was solid - great from top to bottom and the PPV of the year.


Clash of Champions will be fine, shouldn't be a problem for it to be a "solid - great from top to bottom" PPV.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Clash of Champions will be fine, shouldn't be a problem for it to be a "solid - great from top to bottom" PPV.


I said in a previous thread if Owens and Rollins can have the last hour for their match, it will be pretty awesome.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Guessing I'll miss the first hour. Can someone update me on what happened earlier on when I tune in late?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Big Dog lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's gotten like this:
-I quit watching Pro Football years ago due to our ass backwards standards where we pay football players more than scientists discovering cures...way more. So no MNF
-Raw has increasingly sucked since the brand split and sucked before the brand split. In fact, their level of suck makes watching C-span sound more exciting.
-Smackdown gets better every damned week and I look forward to it while:
-Watching Raw has become like a chore for a wrestling fan. Like taking out the garbage or washing dishes
-I'll be channel surfing, trying to find better stuff to watch.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins, Owens, and Jericho.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh my.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I said in a previous thread if Owens and Rollins can have the last hour for their match, it will be pretty awesome.


Not sure they would got that long, I mean they can both do it, but having them go for 30 or so mins is probably better since it would result in a tighter and better paced match.

Also, from over a decade ago...






It's been such an amazing journey for both. They have truly come from the bottom and have sort of gone up together from university gyms, to IWA, UWA, ROH, NXT and now at the top of the main roster on RAW.

They'll kill it at Clash of Champions.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The Roman Reigns show... YAWN.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So WWE ran out of decent nicknames so stuck Reigns with "Big Dog"?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Backlash was really good last night and SD as a whole has been putting on good shows, so Raw really has to up it's game if they want to match it with Clash Of Champions. I expect Jericho to interfere in the main event and cost Reigns to set up a match between the two at Clash Of Champions. Looking forward to the interaction between Owens and Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775422605293592576


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm expecting a really good match between Owens and Reigns. Owens shouldn't win clean if they are trying to make him a real heel.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm going to do myself a favor. I'm going to watch the September 14, 1998 Raw and Nitro back to back. It will still end quicker than tonight's raw, and will feature the return of flair, sting vs Goldberg, and on raw it's the go-home show for Breakdown. I'm pretty sure I'm going to enjoy my time much more by doing so. I suggest you all do the same. You know they are gonna phone it in with mnf back tonight... Remember when mnf season came around they actually stepped up their game instead of going into cruise control for 5 months?


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

At some point, Jericho till turn on Owens (or vice versa). When do you guys think this will happen, and what would you like to see trigger it?

We all expect Rollins to turn face, so Owens will stay heel, but both will try to stay "ass kicker"

Does Jericho turn face, or can he pull off being an enemy of both Owens and Rollins?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I'm only watching for Bo. Literally couldn't give a fuck about Monday Night RAWR :bosque


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm trying to look forward to and get excited for Raw, but right now, after Backlash, all I can think about is what will be happening on SDL :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Sincere said:


> I'm trying to look forward to and get excited for Raw, but right now, after Backlash, all I can think about is what will be happening on SDL :lol


Last night was good and all, but SDL cannot compete with Owens vs Rollins.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Last night was good and all, but SDL cannot compete with Owens vs Rollins.


They have huge shoes to fill considering Ambrose/Styles just pulled off perhaps Championship MOTY in the WWE this past Sunday. I think Owens/Rollins has potential IF they can build on the opening segment from last week.

What's interesting is that Ambrose, Styles, Owens and Rollins all have their affiliations with either being heel or face but they are ALL over and that makes it so much more enjoyable because the fans are invested no matter what and all can go in the ring as shown.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

They need to start building some real conflict between Owens and Rollins. I'm hoping for another promo between the two.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Rusev will cost Roman the match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm excited for Roman's match even though he won't win. The Big Dog always delivers. Believe That :reigns2.


With the influx of worked shoot angles that have mostly been prevalent on Smackdown, I'm also interested to see if they let Sasha let loose on her critics from the last week.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for my weekly dose of Owens, Rollins and Jericho. Only reasons to tune into Raw these days. Other than that, I will be flipping back and forth between Raw and the Redskins/Steelers game. Need the Redskins to lose with them being a Giants divisional rival.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be flipping the channels between MNF and Raw. If Raw is ass tonight, I will be watching my Rams take on the Niners around 10. I'm sure the Rams are going to let me down as well :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm excited for Roman's match even though he won't win. The Big Dog always delivers. Believe That*


Definitely, should be a really good match. Reigns always delivers as does Owens. Only time they have faced each other 1 on 1 was almost a year ago and the match ended with Reigns winning via count out. Should be interesting to see how it goes tonight. I think Reigns won't be added to the title match but honestly it is for the best, let Reigns pick up and wrap up his feud against Rusev and allow the Owens/Rollins (+ Stephanie/Foley/Triple H) feud to proceed like it is doing now. It would also lead to a better card for Clash of Champions.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm here just for digs that WWE will send to CM Punk.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope we get further slow burning face actions from Seth tonight, continue that upward trend.

I don't think Roman is winning tonight, but I don't know whether it'll be cos his feud with Rusev isn't done, or if he's gonna feud with Jericho.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Looking forward to Owens/Reigns. In no way do I want Reigns in the title match at COC, but the match itself should be good, and here's hoping the Reigns/Rusev feud is kicked into high gear.

Also, I'm hoping we get to see Owens and Rollins interact in a meaningful way. If given some time and freedom, they should be able to deliver some pretty awesome promos.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I'll be flipping the channels between MNF and Raw. If Raw is ass tonight, I will be watching my Rams take on the Niners around 10. I'm sure the Rams are going to let me down as well :mj2


Same here. On another note, You're the real MVP for your Tumblr page bruh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope we get further slow burning face actions from Seth tonight, continue that upward trend.
> 
> I don't think Roman is winning tonight, but I don't know whether it'll be cos his feud with Rusev isn't done, or if he's gonna feud with Jericho.


Looking forward to see what Rollins does tonight :mark:

I think the better choice to interfere is Rusev but it is not clear if eh is back already, they were promoting him on the dark match for this RAW but since the card is always subject to change who knows?

Pre-Show is almost on, let's see what they say.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is nobody put off by the fact that PPVs are shorter than Raw?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder what kind of cigs Steph smokes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The whole pre-show panel predicting Reigns is winning.

Interesting that they put up a trivia question about Night of Champions involving a Cruiserweight title. Maybe they will add a Cruiserweight title match to this PPV?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Lita looking hotter than she ever has.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hope raw gets terrible ratings


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think its gonna be Rusev that cost Reugsn the match. Jericho I predict will be involved in the title picture cause I think next month at hell in the cell it will be a triple threat Owens vs Rollins vs Jericho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna be hard watching RAW and MNF. Guess I'll change the channel during commercials and a titus/darren young segment.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

lol R-Truth trying to hide smoking that cigarette.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My god that Old Day segment...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

New Day has a segment tonight instead of a match. Hopefully it's not as painful as last week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day running out of material.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On the bright side (if you see it that way): alot of room for improvement from the weak show we got last week.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, it's about that time. Hopefully Raw will be as good as Beck-lash!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here.We.Go!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I dunno, Raw feels like business as usual and no one is pushing themselves harder ... maybe they are and i'm being a cunt but i dunno, i don't feel it.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Another New Day party? This thing has run its course, drop the damn titles.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ards

Can't wait to see these raw ratings.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Y2J screws Roman out for a one on one match at COC.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Here we go, it's about that time. Hopefully Raw will be as good as Beck-lash!


Let's face it, unlikely. part of the charm and success of last night was its unexpected greatness.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They took Paige out of the intro.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

However wouldn't surprise me if Roman does win tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here we go


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman looks swole as sh*t in that match graphic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rather see Stephanie than Mick Foley.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm ready to see where the Heyman/Stephanie angle goes next and if Reigns will beat Owens. And I know my boy Rollins will shine!

Oh and.... gimme DAT Gift of Jerichoooooooooooo!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Let's face it, unlikely. part of the charm and success of last night was its unexpected greatness.


Maybe I'm just being overly optimistic after being at Wizard World this weekend. Though after last week, it can only get better. I'm quite happy I went to bed before that Old Day segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry Mick so far SDL is better than MNR.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown>RAW


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cut your hair, Mick. Fuck.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They took Paige out of the intro.


???

If you’re talking about the Raw intro, no they didn’t. I just saw it and she was there where she always was.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah mick, way to forget Slater


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know people here been praising Charlotte as a heel but I'm over her as champion.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Charlotte has got some big nice tits


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte looking alot better recently.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I guess Dana is about to have a match. She's in gear.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They took Paige out of the intro.


No they didn't...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> ???
> 
> If you’re talking about the Raw intro, no they didn’t. I just saw it and she was there where she always was.


You're right. I glanced at the screen and saw Bayley. Thought she replaced Paige in the intro. Never mind.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Charlotte has got some big nice tits


and a nice arse in that dress.............oooooooohhhh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte is about to ETHER Dana.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If it's not your top they aren't interested. lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Vince lowkey wants Dana to be the face of the Raw Women's division.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana looks so short right now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Bo$$!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana needs to go.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Flair's charisma must be the kind of thing that skips a generation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Allow mia


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana deserves better, I'm tired of this shiet... although I understand it's a story ad builds character.

WE WANT EMMA!!!!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, Charlotte is one ugly cunt.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Mia?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana being torn to shreds. :'(

Hopefully this actually pans out to benefit Brooke instead of winding up with no worthwhile conclusion.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sasha's mic work is shit-tier


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh and Sasha's bubble butt ugh


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Dana needs to go.


Agreed, join the Club.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Charlotte is just fantastic right now. And so much for that Dana is fat stuff. She looks great.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sasha is so annoying and terrible


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear God, not more Sasha Banks mic time... fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What is dana like 3'7.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Who's this Maya person Sasha keeps referring to?

"No need for the introductions Mick, allow Maya!"
"You're looking at the true woman's revolution.....Maya!"

She sounds important.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Dana looks so short right now.


So does Sasha, poor thing. And I wouldn't wanna put Alissa Bliss in with Charlotte.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Allow Mea. I love Sasha but I wonder why she says certain words funny? I guess everyone has words that they say funny though.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm barely able to stay awake as it is and I'm afraid RAW will put me to sleep before I can workout.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

opening with divas zzzzzzzzz


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't believe there are morons STILL questioning Sasha's overness :kobelol.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't get over how cringe Sasha is on the mic.

Tag match coming.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Let the three horsewomen show begin


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This division is so much weaker than SD's.... really see nothing to get excited about for some time, even with Bayley there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell is Dana wearing? Where's the nurse outfit?!?!?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I can see people turning on Bayley real real soon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Dana looks so short right now.


Charlotte is 5'10 and is also wearing heels.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Why has Sasha Banks suddenly forgot how to pronounce her e's properly?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey Bailey


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Oh and Sasha's bubble butt ugh


Agree, Bayley is ugly too


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dana being torn to shreds. :'(
> 
> Hopefully this actually pans out to benefit Brooke instead of winding up with no worthwhile conclusion.


Like a face or tweener turn? Prefer her to stay heel and just join Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SD has Nikki, Alexa, Becky, and Mella who can talk. 


Raw only has Charlotte


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAYLEY! :woo :woo :woo :bayley2


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This is fucking boring, why does anyoen give a fuck about the divas? They are not even that fuckabable.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> Man, Charlotte is one ugly cunt.


:frown2:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone just fucked up...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Turn Sasha heel or AT LEAST a tweener!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why is this shit opening the show over Owens and Rollins?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Is Bailey supposed to be...slow.. or autistic..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

In before everyone saying Bayley sucks on the mic not realizing she is supposed to be playing the timid character.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mick looks so lean


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Triple threat for the title at COC, book it!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The hell is Dana wearing? Where's the nurse outfit?!?!?


Dana is much hotter than they make her look.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope this story with Dana is going somewhere. She deserves better, in my opinion.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Why is this shit opening the show over Owens and Rollins?


Putting over the woman.

This is technically just as important.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I want Paige's music to hit, but that won't happen.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not really digging Sasha's jacket. Also Bayley winning the title would be awesome but I want them to give her a story first.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Right move is Sasha winning and going heel to do so. Bayley is perfect to facilitate that. They should be ashamed starting RAW like this after what SD has done with their women. This is nothing but the Bayley, Sasha and Charlotte show. 

Just terrible.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Is Bailey supposed to be...slow.. or autistic..


Eh I kinda think she's going for a cutesy, shy, girl next door.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Smackdown wins.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

This is painful.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

We need to get a gif with Charlotte on the face of Powder from How High


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana is looking like a legit joke out there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I so look forward to my baby Dana beating the "wooooooooooooooo" outta Charlotte!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not even a big women's fan, but if this segment was anyother women outside of Sasha, Charlottte, and Bayley, I wouldn't care at all. So, I guess I can't complain.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana face turn incoming.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guessing Dana will now split from Charlotte now.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Turn Sasha heel or AT LEAST a tweener!


Don't you mena a tway-nah?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, that pop when Dana slapped Charlotte.

That was nice.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

OMG... are they going to have Dana go over?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha and Bayley should be good.

Edit:Fucking hell, Dana got added to the match


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally Dana Brooke isno longer Charlotte's bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god Dana slapped her.

I was about to contact the representatives of Be A Star:lebron8


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana is going to win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And with one bitch slap, Dana is in the title hunt. :tripsblessed


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sincere said:


> OMG... are they going to have Dana go over?



God I hope not


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Things better than RAW

This new Ghost song.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Dana Brooke looks so good. Whoever says she's ugly is literally gay


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So when the fuck are Rollins and Owens coming on ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good move having Dana slap her there. Big match. I like it. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

We should be in for a possible good match. That opening segment was not too bad dono why people are complaining so much.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't get over how beautiful Dana Brooke is.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

YES DANA.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> OMG... are they going to have Dana go over?


Obviously not Dana is there to avoid Sasha or Bayley getting pinned.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Why give Sasha Bayley away on raw so early..? 

Oh triple threat. Rip Dana


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dana is fuckin hot, I didn't realize until tonight how BAD she was. Damn.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dana Brooke is literal trash at everything that doesn't involve looking highly fuckable. Don't go with her over Sasha or Bayley. 

so of course thats literally what they'll do


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm, I might become a Dana fan now after that :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, GREAT SEGMENT!!! Don't waste ANY time with a pointless slow build-get Dana away from Charlotte NOW! *


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I say let Dana win this match and have Sasha fight Bayley at NOC in a #1 contenders match to face the winner for the title at the next RAW PPV.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God, they're not giving away Bayley/Sasha on an episode of Raw.

Save that rematch at Wrestlemania where it belongs.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Mick looks so lean


He really is, he really worked hard to get in pretty good shape. I can't image it was as easy for a guy with injuries he's accumulated over his career.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Dana Brooke looks so good. Whoever says she's ugly is literally gay


I'd really like to know how not liking muscular women is any kind of gay when you'd think it's the other way around.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Sasha and Bayley should be good.
> 
> Edit:Fucking hell, Dana got added to the match


I was thinking the same thing I was like Sasha vs Bayley this should be great!!! But then they added Dana lol. I'm sure that they can still put on a good match but Dana definitely needed more time in NXT.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad they didn't giveaway Sasha/Bayley on a Raw episode.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I say Bayley wins the match, Sasha starts her heel turn, Bayley wins the title from Charlotte then we get Sasha vs Bayley at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Obviously not Dana is there to avoid Sasha or Bayley getting pinned.


I certainly hope so... But the Dana turn on Charlotte right as the triple threat for the title shot is made is worrying.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Mick Foley is TERRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder how Sasha will nearly kill herself this match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Raw's womens division literally only has three people in it


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha is so fucking hot. :trips9 Not sure where Dana goes from here but at least her character is being shaken up.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I enjoyed that segment. I really do hope Dana goes over. Anyone left that doubts Charlottes heel work need only listen to the pop Dana got.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You guys exaggerate Sasha's deficiencies on the mic. She is no where near as bad as some of you claim.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> The hell is Dana wearing? Where's the nurse outfit?!?!?


The bedazzled, boner-killing onesie. And where have you been, bruh? She's been wearing that God-awful thing for months now. :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I loved that segment.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Charlotte on commentary again...fuck my life.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana looks sexy af tonight. That angry look in her eyes. Yum.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Solf said:


> I'd really like to know how not liking muscular women is any kind of gay when you'd think it's the other way around.


Wait lol Dana Brooke is overly muscular ? lol get your eyes checked. The chick is bad .


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> You guys exaggerate Sasha's deficiencies on the mic. She is no where near as bad as some of you claim.



This


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to root for Bayley and Sasha but only one can win lol!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Do you think WWE has the balls to make Bayley vs Banks the Main Event for WM 33? Possibly another Iron Man Match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, dat slap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i think we all know whos taking the pin in this match.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> In before everyone saying Bayley sucks on the mic not realizing she is supposed to be playing the timid character.


Well Sasha speaking will make absolutely anyone seem "not bad" in comparison


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Things better than RAW
> 
> This new Ghost song.


Classic Ghost songs better then RAW too


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Cole... Charlotte doesn't give a shit what you have to say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that Charlotte was selling the slap at the announce booth when they came back from commercial.

Details.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys, I'm a big Sasha fan but she's just been flat out disappointing on the mic lately. I mean, what the hell was she doing with her cadences there?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to a decent start.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just turned on RAW to see this shit. They make you want to keep it on football.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

have they stopped the close up on the head turnbuckle spot for Dana because she's so awful at taking it? if so, someone might actually know what they are doing back there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Why give Sasha Bayley away on raw so early..?
> 
> Oh triple threat. Rip Dana


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those pants outline Bayley's ass quite well.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The bedazzled, boner-killing onesie. And where have you been, bruh? She's been wearing that God-awful thing for months now. :lol


WWE needs to let her hotness seep through. :cussin:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoever loses between Sasha and Bayley is going to be in a weird spot.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Screw RAW football is better


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> Like a face or tweener turn? Prefer her to stay heel and just join Gallows and Anderson.


Putting Charlotte in her place and surpassing her as an alpha bitch would be my most ideal situation. I'd also love to see her become The Club's Bullet Babe, but not until they win the tag titles and finally become credible again.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

you can quote me on this: I think Dana will end up being really good. She's hot and from everything I've seen of her she's got some fire and determination to get to the top. 

Let her develop her promo skills and she could be a serious player.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Sasha taking a nap?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Do you think WWE has the balls to make Bayley vs Banks the Main Event for WM 33? Possibly another Iron Man Match.


No chance... No chance in hell.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Do you think WWE has the balls to make Bayley vs Banks the Main Event for WM 33? Possibly another Iron Man Match.


Never gonna happen.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Is Sasha taking a nap?



Lol hate when they do that in triple threat matches


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow never thought much of Dana but she is freaking HOT tonight, wow. Between her face, her attitude, that amazing body and being short. Sexy as hell!


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Dana Brooke's attire :yum:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Wait lol Dana Brooke is overly muscular ? lol get your eyes checked. The chick is bad .












I mean, to each his own, dude. I just happen to like slender chicks.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Is it creepy to notice it looks like Bayley had a haircut..?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince Russo is right, man.

How anyone can watch this and not see anything other than poorly performed, choreographed garbage is beyond me. Aside from the odd exception, this is what the majority of women's wrestling is like. It's as shit now as it was a decade ago.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Missed the first 20 minutes. Anything interesting happen?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> WWE needs to let her hotness seep through. :cussin:


Preach. :tucky

Big tits + Fit yet thick body = :ellen

But we can't have nice things like that because lolPG


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Putting Charlotte in her place and surpassing her as an alpha bitch would be my most ideal situation. I'd also love to see her become The Club's Bullet Babe, but not until they win the tag titles and finally become credible again.


Charlotte being with them could be interesting too, but Dana seems to already have the chemistry with them.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Guys, I'm a big Sasha fan but she's just been flat out disappointing on the mic lately. I mean, what the hell was she doing with her cadences there?


She speaks like him:






Maybe they're doing a Rocky 2 storyline with Charlotte and Sasha?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Guys, I'm a big Sasha fan but she's just been flat out disappointing on the mic lately. I mean, what the hell was she doing with her cadences there?


She’s a natural heel trying to be a face and they really don’t need to be out there talking that long. But that’s what you get with a 3 hour show.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> Missed the first 20 minutes. Anything interesting happen?


Dana turned on Charlotte and slapped her. Now triple threat for title shot at PPV.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Just tuning in 25 minutes late. Hi Raw folks 

I see an opening segment happened between Foley/Charlotte/Dana/Sasha/Bayley which led to this triple threat match; the winner gets to face Charlotte for the title


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Vince Russo is right, man.
> 
> How anyone can watch this and not see anything other than poorly performed, choreographed garbage is beyond me. Aside from the odd exception, this is what the majority of women's wrestling is like. It's as shit now as it was a decade ago.


Lol coming from the man who did the samething with wrestling in general in WCW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Guys, I'm a big Sasha fan but she's just been flat out disappointing on the mic lately. I mean, what the hell was she doing with her cadences there?


I agree, she _really_ needs to improve her mic and character work...fast.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BuzzKillington said:


> You guys exaggerate Sasha's deficiencies on the mic. She is no where near as bad as some of you claim.


She is pretty bad. I didn't realize it until a couple weeks ago. It's because she tries too hard instead of letting it come natural. She acts like she's auditioning for a role.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's go Bayley!!! Let's go Sasha!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I give Charlotte points for actually picking someone when asked "Who do you want to face at the PPV?". 

Almost nobody gives a straight up answer to that question.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Dana turned on Charlotte and slapped her. Now triple threat for title shot at PPV.


Ahh, nice. Thanks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> It's because she tries too hard instead of letting it come natural. She acts like she's auditioning for a role.


Bingo, that's exactly the issue with her...I can see from a mile away that she is "acting", doesn't feels natural.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Real ballsy putting a women's match up first against MNF


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate when Michael Cole says "What in the world ?" lil b*tch you can clearly see what's going on.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't wait for Emma to return! Raw needs her


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The choices of Charlotte's opponents at COC.

Bayley = too soon
Sasha = unfinished business
Dana = makes most sense


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Super superplex lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao @ Corey Graves on commentary

Dude is the best heel commentator.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

How many fucking times are we going to see that stupid SPOT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A Tower of Doom spot. It's so original


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> Charlotte being with them could be interesting too, but Dana seems to already have the chemistry with them.


Charlotte's been thriving since turning heel, so she's fine as she is. Dana's chemistry with The Club was pretty decent, so I'm definitely down for her hooking up with them.

Especially if she rocks a sexy nurse-inspired attire instead of that damn onesie.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Don't listen to Saxton's attempt at humor, nobody's ever loved him" Lol Graves is awesome.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Ugh I hate how that spot is in every multi person match in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sincere said:


> :lmao @ Corey Graves on commentary
> 
> Dude is the best heel commentator.


He's been a huge breathe of fresh air since coming to Raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sasha vs. Charlotte at COC.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wtf? Sasha's shoulders were down too...?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha wins. In a way that looked like a double pin.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REALLY, FUCKING DANA... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sasha won, y'all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I kinda feel like they are overusing the super superplex lately. It should be used for special occasions like payperviews.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad Dana didn't take the pin--best part about the match!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha's shoulders were down.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think we just saw a double pin there. Can we get a replay?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Is Sasha going to look like she's about to cry after every win for the rest of her career? Jesus Christ


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sasha had her shoulders down too :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Best possible outcome. Coulda pinned Dana but it's too soon for Bayley to be going after the belt and you can build Sasha v Bayley from here.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Wasn't Sasha's shoulders down too?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Becky > Sasha

Becky > Bayleaf

Becky > Charlotte


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Do the womens wrestlers in multi-women matches have to do the same damn tower of doom spot? It's in every match


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha's shoulders were down too lmao.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TripleG said:


> I think we just saw a double pin there. Can we get a replay?


That's what I saw too, but they're not pulling a double pin angle? Weird...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awkward opening, but damn good match. Raw just needs to work on the depth of their division and start using Foxy and Summer, especially if Paige is done.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sloppy pin... and CoC is not looking worth the 3 hours.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait, that wasn't counted as a double pin?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Would that have been a double pin at the least? It looks like Sasha's shoulders were down too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cesaro definitely coming back down 3-1 to beat Sheamus.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I thought for sure we were doing another double pin thing. Crowd obviously wanted Bayley. 

Oh well, lets see if Sasha can successfully cause her own retirement in another Charlotte match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm surprised to not hear any CM Punk comments...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Both of their shoulders were down though wait a second. Are they gonna acknowledge that or not?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That was a double pin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great match! Dana looked really strong. This was the perfect way to build her as a legitimate contender after being jobbed out for so long. Lol @ Sasha pinning herself at the end though.*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

3-1 to Sheamus where 99.99% of fans didn't even see match 4. Great job.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is the fifth match between Sheamus and Cesaro. They are 3-1 now, I expect Cesaro to win.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Weird finish. Looked like both women's shoulders were down.


On another note, Byron looks like he's *really* into Charlotte :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was a nice roll up for the win. First time ever saying that.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Both of their shoulders were down though wait a second. Are they gonna acknowledge that or not?


"Nothing to see here damn it! Move on to the men! Give me Big Cass and give me the Big Dawg"

-Vince


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

wasn't Sasha's shoulder also down for the count ?? I thought they were going to play the draw card


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasha must've botch that pin.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If I wasn't bored at work I would not be bothering with this show.... Raw is just awful.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, fun fact for my fellow Kevin Owens fans out there: 

This episode is likely going to be the 4th week in a row he gets to close Raw


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Godway said:


> I thought for sure we were doing another double pin thing. *Crowd obviously wanted Bayley.*
> 
> Oh well, lets see if Sasha can successfully cause her own retirement in another Charlotte match.


Pretty sure the reaction for both were split.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> On another note, Byron looks like he's *really* into Charlotte :lol


Oh you noticed it too? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It wasn't counted as a double pin because a double pin wasn't the booked finish lolz.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Sasha botched that pin.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Great match! Dana looked really strong. This was the perfect way to build her as a legitimate contender after being jobbed out for so long. Lol @ Sasha pinning herself at the end though.*


Was it 'great', though, really?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Am I the only one who would find it hilarious if they had Sheamus win the next match? Everyone expexts the 3-3 tie leading to CoC.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm surprised to not hear any CM Punk comments...


As much as WWE would probably love to mock Punk for falling on his ass...they probably won't mention his name while their doctor is suing Punk...or vice versa.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Both of their shoulders were down though wait a second. Are they gonna acknowledge that or not?


They seem to be pretending like it didn't happen. I thought for sure we'd hear Cole go crazy about a double-pin on commentary, and then have Mick Foley coming out to set up a second match, but... I guess not?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Three hours to fill and the only worth watching thing is Owens vs Reigns.

This will be fucking painful.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Am I the only one who would find it hilarious if they had Sheamus win the next match? Everyone expexts the 3-3 tie leading to CoC.


I would but still expecting the comeback series victory to make Cesaro look real good.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Do the womens wrestlers in multi-women matches have to do the same damn tower of doom spot? It's in every match


It's not just the women. Every multi-person match has for some reason. It's not anything special anymore. It's too be expected at this point.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sheamus is the epitome of mediocrity. His character is boring, has a lame move set, average mic skills. He's just Roman Reigns without a tan.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I kinda feel like they are overusing the super superplex lately. It should be used for special occasions like payperviews.


Gotta have them indie spot-fests yo


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

mightymike1986 said:


> "Nothing to see here damn it! Move on to the men! Give me Big Cass and give me the Big Dawg"
> 
> -Vince


It feels like that sometimes but things are getting alot better. I like Sasha and all but she botched there.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm surprised to not hear any CM Punk comments...


I'm guessing that any CM Punk comments are most likely going to occur during a Braun Strowman squash match tonight.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm really hoping for a backstage segment where Dana demands that the footage be reviewed and sneaks into COTC


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Bunch of miserable fuckers you lot are

Signed, Hunter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

T0M said:


> Was it 'great', though, really?


Wasn't even close :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775493122331664385


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Three hours to fill and the only worth watching thing is Owens vs Reigns.
> 
> This will be fucking painful.


And a Rollins and KO promo.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Whorse said:


> I'm really hoping for a backstage segment where Dana demands that the footage be reviewed and sneaks into COTC


I mean, it was just so blatantly a double pin. I feel like they kinda NEED to do this now.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Am I the only one who would find it hilarious if they had Sheamus win the next match? Everyone expexts the 3-3 tie leading to CoC.


yeah thats very poor from whoever approved this. should have at least made it 2-1 then 3-1 and so on....just make it fucking real so fans get invested in it


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Very good Triple Threat. Dana Brooke in particular impressed. Hopefully she's in line for a push.

That being said, botched ending by Sasha. Her shoulders were clearly down as well, but oh well....


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Damn It, I miss Bálor


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE still hasn't figured out no cares how many Facebook friends they have lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I'm guessing that any CM Punk comments are most likely going to occur during a Braun Strowman squash match tonight.


Ohhh good call.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I agree, she _really_ needs to improve her mic and character work...fast.


I mean...it could be the alignment bc she's such a great heel. But if she's the total package that's been advertised, she should be fine in either role. Just hasn't clicked as a main roster babyface.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Not going to lie. That was a nice ending to that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana looks so short and fat compared to Charlotte. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guess she is still with Charlotte.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now Dana is apologizing and it's back to the same ol same ol.:lmao

WHY BOTHER.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

So thirsty...must....drink that....Gift of Jericho


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Irrelevant said:


> It's not just the women. Every multi-person match has for some reason. It's not anything special anymore. It's too be expected at this point.


Is it? I have seen it here and there but not nearly as often as the womens matches. At least In my opinion, maybe I remember incorrectly


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> If I wasn't bored at work I would not be bothering with this show.... Raw is just awful.


Don't worry. Tomorrow night is the A Show. I'm DVR'ing because of the Steelers game, but if its as bad as people are saying I may not bother. Maybe Owens will improve it when he shows up?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Well so much for that Dana Brooke character development. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh?! Really WWE.... Dana needs to be done with that mean bish!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It was nice to see them book Dana strong. They need to start using more of the women's roster talent aside from the top tier.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Get my bags, Tomko


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Shining Stars have such a lazy gimmick :lmao

"We love Puerto Rico! You love Puerto Rico!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh they sell timeshares! Those bastards!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana is awful.

Fat version of Kelly Kelly


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Well, I guess Dana won't be protesting. Must not have been deliberate.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Headliner said:


> She is pretty bad. I didn't realize it until a couple weeks ago. It's because she tries too hard instead of letting it come natural. She acts like she's auditioning for a role.


I think alot of wrestlers have that problem. And I don't necessarily disagree that Sasha has that problem. But she is charismatic and I think it comes through in her mic work in a way that at least commands your attention, even if she struggles making it seem natural.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana back to being Charlotte's bitch?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol the Shinning Stars still exist.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Watch out MNF, we got the Shining Stars and Golden Truth.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

They're actually selling timeshares :lmao


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

who is dating Dana ?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> - WWE spoofed CM Punk's UFC 203 loss during the Dolph Ziggler - Miz match at last night's WWE Backlash pay-per-view, as seen in the video above. The start of the match played out like the Punk - Mickey Gall fight, with Miz playing Punk and Ziggler as Gall. Ziggler ducked a wild punch from Miz and took him down and dropped some ground-and-pound. Miz, however, was able to escape the pummeling by making the ropes. TMZ Sports posted video of the spot, which you can watch above.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0912/617435/wwe-spoofs-cm-punk-ufc-loss-video/


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So the Shining Stars are now Puerto Rican con men?

fpalm FFS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Smackdown is doing a houseshow in Fairfax, Virginia as RAW is airing. Styles, Cena and Ambrose on the card.










The war is on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't like Shining Stars gimmick, but it is good to see them starting to utilize more of their roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here comes a Golden Truth/Shining Stars feud over some airline tickets or some shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m still hoping this eventually leads to Emma coming back to save Dana.

Also, what are the Shining Stars supposed to be. Are they trying to get rid of all their competition by sending them to Puerto Rico? Is that the shtick?

That’s not a character. That doesn’t make me like or hate them. Just ugh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Shining Stars are now a cuppahatahzhustlaz?

Please squash these chump-ass losers, Team SAWFT.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

A shame Enzo and Cass have to settle with the Shinning Stars.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> who is dating Dana ?


I honestly think its Luke Gallows. His wife Amber takes a shot at Dana unprovoked on Twitter, and then says they are getting divorced?? Hmmmm...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's up tyler :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Owens getting booed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> Smackdown is doing a houseshow in Fairfax, Virginia as RAW is airing. Styles, Cena and Ambrose on the card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks almost completely empty. Yikes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Enzo and Cass/Shining Stars just had a good segment... impressed!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw's tag division is a fucking joke.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Dana looks so short and fat compared to Charlotte. :lol


I would still do dirty, dirty things...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They handled this feud pretty poorly so far.

Triple H hasn't even responded to the betrayal, yet.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

KO :buried Reigns :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Dana is awful.
> 
> Fat version of Kelly Kelly


What a terrible thing to say.

Why are you so hateful? Do you have prejudice against fat people? Horrible person.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

I just can't get behind Enzo with how retarded he sounds and look.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Where is Jericho? We need to see him appear with Kevin, and this night will be complete


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I’m still hoping this eventually leads to Emma coming back to save Dana.
> 
> Also, what are the Shining Stars supposed to be. Are they trying to get rid of all their competition by sending them to Puerto Rico? Is that the shtick?
> 
> That’s not a character. That doesn’t make me like or hate them. Just ugh.


Emma can not return in ring until December.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh so she is still gonna work with Charlotte after slapping her? WHAT?!?!? I don't even know sometimes. :beckywhat :shockedpunk :deanfpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling Tom, "Terry." Right out of the 1998 Chris Jericho heel handbook.

:lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tom Phillips getting called anything other than his name gets me every time. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERIGOAT !


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns doesn't deserve to be anywhere near Kevin Owens. He's a lower card talent.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> They handled this feud pretty poorly so far.
> 
> Triple H hasn't even responded to the betrayal, yet.


The feud just started. Patience.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sincere said:


> KO :buried Mick Foley :lmao


fixed


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Smart booking with Dana. They're doing a nice job of making her a sympathetic character. Might seem like a step backwards by having her apologize to Charlotte, but they're just slow burning it, which is the right call.

:lol at people already crapping on Raw when we're only 45 minutes into the show, and the majority of that 45 minutes was filled with a very good Triple Threat match. People are just trying to seem "alternative" by crapping all over RAW of heaping praise on Smackdown.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Are they going to start a Y2J/Sami feud?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wow... Foley denied us the greatness of Jericho and KO on the Highlight Reel? 

:chan

Heel Foley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting, Sami on the highlight reel with Jericho...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jericho is gold, love him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jericho is fucking gold


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jericho is so damn good :reneelel


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Drink in Jericho's Village People get-up, maaaaaaann.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IDI......................IT


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho popping up...outta nowhere. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Y2J!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I want to... I really REALLY want to...BOOOOOOOOOOOOO-LIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Smart booking with Dana. They're doing a nice job of making her a sympathetic character. Might seem like a step backwards by having her apologize to Charlotte, but they're just slow burning it, which is the right call.
> 
> :lol at people already crapping on Raw when we're only 45 minutes into the show, and the majority of that 45 minutes was filled with a very good Triple Threat match. People are just trying to seem "alternative" by crapping all over RAW of heaping praise on Smackdown.


Shhhh! It's hilarious.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

I actually felt a little bad for Dana, their plan is working, well at least on me it is :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami Zayn is Y2J's guest in the Highlight Reel? NICE!! This could be good


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Bo Dallas is on the RAW roster? This going to be a Braun Strowman squash match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't want Sami v. Y2J tbh, I really wanted to see Y2J feud w/ Roman.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> I honestly think its Luke Gallows. His wife Amber takes a shot at Dana unprovoked on Twitter, and then says they are getting divorced?? Hmmmm...


do you have link for these tweets lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Bo Dallas... I'm done with this episode. NFL here I come.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Owens going the extra mile with his heelishness by nonchalantly mispronouncing THAT STUPID IDIOT Phillips' name. :clap

And oh shit, a wild Bo Dallas appears! And he's rocking his Social Outcast gear and a Trump-esque political sign.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Jericho is the GOAT


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Demolition119 said:


> Gotta have them indie spot-fests yo


Really? I don't really watch the indies though I need to watch Lucha Underground.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Gift Of Jericho. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

BO DALLAS :mark:

What an inspiration that guy is.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't know what they have planned for Seth tonight. Maybe on commentary during the main event. Seems to be the way WWE does things lately.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Please dont tell me Sami and Jericho are feuding so Reigns can be in the triple threat. fpalm


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

T0M said:


> What a terrible thing to say.
> 
> Why are you so hateful? Do you have prejudice against fat people? Horrible person.


Why are you mad? Wasn't you talking shit about me for being gay and feminist?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seriously, how is this guy just now getting a push right after getting arrested for being drunk on a plane? I mean, does anyone else find this shit hilarious, lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay so why is it Swagger got busted for weed and has been in the proverbial doghouse ever since...Bo gets arrested for being plastered and is receiving something of a mini-push at the moment.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jericho is ridiculous :lmao :lmao :lmao I haven't enjoyed this SOB this much in years. He reminds me so much of how over the top he was in WCW. The creepy moustache isn't enough to convince me to boo this guy. How am I supposed to? :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jericho outside of Styles might be the best heel on the roster right now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chris Jericho vs Sami Zayn at CofC. Confirmed. Should be a helluva match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Incoming drunk guy coming down to the ring


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Raw should be a show of 3 hours of Jericho calling everybody stupid idiot.

Would be 10 times better than the fucking shit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Jericho is ridiculous :lmao :lmao :lmao I haven't enjoyed this SOB this much in years. He reminds me so much of how over the top he was in WCW. The creepy moustache isn't enough to convince me to boo this guy. How am I supposed to? :lmao


Yeah he seems to be in his 98 WCW bag, which is awesome.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Bo Dallas... I'm done with this episode. NFL here I come.





TD Stinger said:


> Seriously, how is this guy just now getting a push right after getting arrested for being drunk on a plane? I mean, does anyone else find this shit hilarious, lol.


Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Why are you mad? Wasn't you talking shit about me for being gay and feminist?


Is that Arthur Mariano in your avatar???


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

Cory Graves needs to get better or he will end up on the pre show with Dad joke Jerry Lawler.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The feud just started. Patience.


Interest is important though.

Cena vs Rock was a year long, and my interested died by the time they had their second match.

Daniel Bryan vs the Authority was long, but Triple H addressed the betrayal right away and formed an alliance with the Mcmahons and the Shield the next night on Raw. That shit was hype and built interest.

You can have long storylines without skipping weeks of development.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho with another entertaining little appearance. Guy with the trimmed up facial this week and the hair style is really looking Chris Cornell when he rocks the short hair and not the "Jesus" look. Now, vocally Jericho will never touch Cornell but of course if I pointed that out: I'd be labeled a Stupid Idiot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Captain Crosscheck said:


> Cory Graves needs to get better or he will end up on the pre show with Dad joke Jerry Lawler.


:beckywhat

Wut? Graves is the best heel commentator in WWE right now.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Smart booking with Dana. They're doing a nice job of making her a sympathetic character. Might seem like a step backwards by having her apologize to Charlotte, but they're just slow burning it, which is the right call.
> 
> :lol at people already crapping on Raw when we're only 45 minutes into the show, and the majority of that 45 minutes was filled with a very good Triple Threat match. *People are just trying to seem "alternative" by crapping all over RAW of heaping praise on Smackdown.*


Smackdown has generally been a lot better since the split in my opinion, but you do have a point here. Show has been good so far today and (last week included) they are at least trying to use the whole roster and give people chances, which is exactly what they need to do to flesh out the roster. I don't think Raw will ever be consistently good because I have no faith in them to book a consistently entertaining 3 hour show, but that's not to say there can't be enjoyable parts or individual good shows.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kitana the Lass Kicker said:


> I actually felt a little bad for Dana, their plan is working, well at least on me it is :lol


Same here lol! I'm actually starting to like her.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

We need a WWE version of Jericho goes to Washington.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

mattheel said:


> I would still do dirty, dirty things...


Then you are sane


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What the fuck does 'finger little good' mean?

Sounds like a pedophile motto.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> Is that Arthur Mariano in your avatar???


On my back yes


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuck this drunk ass off my tv!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Smart booking with Dana. They're doing a nice job of making her a sympathetic character. Might seem like a step backwards by having her apologize to Charlotte, but they're just slow burning it, which is the right call.
> 
> :lol at people already crapping on Raw when we're only 45 minutes into the show, and the majority of that 45 minutes was filled with a very good Triple Threat match. People are just trying to seem "alternative" by crapping all over RAW of heaping praise on Smackdown.


Exactly. If they didn't have her crawling back, she'd just be another promising young talent with nothing to do. She obviously can't feud with Charlotte right now, so it makes sense to have her go back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get drunk, get a push.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is that Heidenreich reciting to us a poem?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Edgar Allan Bo? :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>



IT is so creepy.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay Bo Dallas getting a push here it seems. Crazy man character/gimmick could do him wonders.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Really???? a rhyming gimmick?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's go jobber.... I can't!


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are they actually pushing Bo?

WHY?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Help me, I can't tell who's the jobber.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bo has turned into the fucking Grinch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"LETS GO JOBBER!" :ha*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fuck is this nursery rhyme.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jobber chants again.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

American Horror Story: WWE Raw


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd totally be down for a Bo Dallas-Tim Tebow feud.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Ma boi Brandon Scott. This injustice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's how Rusev should be booked tbh.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Still would of been better if he was on SDL and joined the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"LET'S GO JOB-BER!" chants. :chlol



T0M said:


> What a terrible thing to say.
> 
> Why are you so hateful? Do you have prejudice against fat people? Horrible person.


Ignore him. He's known for being a moronic, shitposting ******.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Bo's getting a nihilist, rhyming, Satanist gimmick?

I'm down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If you are the only one who can bo-lieve in bo then why the hell are you telling people to do so? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't know the answer to getting a push for a jobber is to drink.:lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

"LET'S GO JOBBER" chants for an former NXT Champion

I love it hahahahaha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darren Criss said:


> American Horror Story: WWE Raw


The most horrifying season ever


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They chanting let's go jobber... but they're both jobbers.. Who were they chanting for


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Take a guy talking in nursery rhymes seriously? :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bo Dallas "new found attitude", "aggressive"
he beat a jobber ffs


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

OMFG.

YAY SAMI MIC TIME.

FUCK YES.

PUSH HIM PLZ.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Help me, I can't tell who's the jobber.



Okay that made me burst out laughing,


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The High Light Reel next! More of Y2J's epicness.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Those "jobber" chants probably triggered the fuck out of Cody Rhodes, the little bitch.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Captain Crosscheck said:


> Cory Graves needs to get better or he will end up on the pre show with Dad joke Jerry Lawler.


:HA you for real?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do I feel like they are gonna have Bo Dallas win a lot to build him up then tear him down and make him start losing again to teach him a lesson?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami Zayn and Chris Jericho about to have a segment together. Looking forward to it :3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

More Jericho this run is certainly a good thing. His zenith to me will always be his solo Honest Man run but this is imo. some of his finest work in the E.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sincere said:


> :beckywhat
> 
> Wut? Graves is the best heel commentator in WWE right now.


Well comparing him to JBL isn't saying much. JBL is the worst of all time.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Almost at the end of the first hour and this thread didn't even get to 500 posts yet. Can't wait to see the viewership numbers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The segment with Sami and Jericho should be interesting...wonder if someone else will get involved.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I just feel SmackDown engages me way more than Raw does. It's been an okay show thus far, though. Highlight Reel is up next...could be good.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> They chanting let's go jobber... but they're both jobbers.. Who were they chanting for


The sober one.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Sami Zayn and Chris Jericho about to have a segment together. Looking forward to it :3


It should be fun, especially if KO gets in there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Will Sami Zayn actually do something this week?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Get the gear give the gear? 

Roman reigns likes this


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's time to drink it in, maaaaaaan!!!!!!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Sami Zayn's talking, just end my life already.

I'd get the V-Man to manage him tbh


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That look of disgust on Jericho's face gets me every time omg hahahahaha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The reason Jericho keeps saying that he's KO's best friend is because Jericho was El Generico all along.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

T0M said:


> Almost at the end of the first hour and this thread didn't even get to 500 posts yet. Can't wait to see the viewership numbers.


Likely to be the funniest thing about Raw


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Will Sami Zayn actually do something this week?


He's already probably racked up some cab fares before he gets on camera.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

T0M said:


> Almost at the end of the first hour and this thread didn't even get to 500 posts yet. Can't wait to see the viewership numbers.


Everybody, even WWE themselves, expect a decline in viewership due to the Football season. If SmackDown were on Monday instead of RAW it would be on the same spot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JERICHO :mark:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Gift of Jericho


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> That look of disgust on Jericho's face gets me every time omg hahahahaha


He's amazing. The goatee/mustache too lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jericho's scowl and strut get me every time. :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'M DRINKING IT IN, MAAAAN.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Longest reigning :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm drinking Jericho in, maaaaaaan.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Clash of the Losers gonna be a disaster


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao Jericho is so good... wtf


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Should be interesting whether this is leading to a Jericho/Zayn feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho is so awesome:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho burying Zayn :lmao:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought for sure Roman and Jericho would be feuding into Clash of Champions. But maybe Sami and Jericho instead.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

lol Jericho is a the top of his game


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho man bringing something entertaining every time he has been out in this heel run "lowest of the low" :maury :maury


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THE UBER DRIVER IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol JERIGOAT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Jericho is too much.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> On my back yes


You met him!:mark: 

He was my favorite in gymnastics this year. He and Diego wanted those medals SO BAD. Their tears made me feel their joy through my TV screen lmao.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

bury this geek


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jericho is tremendous.... Just fuckin tremendous.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I understand Jericho's disappointment.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Jericho is a nice sugar daddy, but I still would pick HHH everyday


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

QUIET!!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sami Zayn = Seth Rogen :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And yes I still want to burn that fucking hat.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeri*GOAT* :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Makes no sense at all.


He reminded Vince of the good 'ol days when guys got drunk, snorted coke and banged hookers two hours before a show. It makes perfect sense. :lol Vince is so nostalgic he probably thought it was hilarious that he was singing The Lion King and intoxicated. This is the same guy who wanted his employees to rough him up in a bar back in the 90s according to Bret. He likely called Bo a crazy son of a bitch while laughing maniacally and shook his hand. McMahon is a lunatic. :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I want Jericho to codebreaker Sami straight back to NXT.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho is having so much fun in his current run lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho the best thing in WWE right now. Amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Based


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Jericho is a better BFF than Zayn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's I couldn't care less Sami.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH burn by Sami!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> You met him!:mark:
> 
> He was my favorite in gymnastics this year. He and Diego wanted those medals SO BAD. Their tears made me feel their joy through my TV screen lmao.


Diego was fucking epic, he should have won the first place!!!!! But I don't like Arthur, he's racist, I just meet him on the beach


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Zayn calling Jericho a Stupid Idiot :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:zayn "You talkin' to me?"

:jericho2 "Yeah, ya stupid idiot."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Jericho's pissy face :HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> And yes I still want to burn that fucking hat.


It's ok. He took it off


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

INCOMING GIFT

OMG ZAYN HEEL TURN DENYING GIFT OF JERICHO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho remaining KO's BFF and (truthfully) putting him over as the longest reigning Universal Champion. :y2j

And fuck this crowd for being so inept as to think that you can condense the greatness that is the STUPID IDIOT insult into a chant.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nobody calls Jericho a stupid idiot!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Gift Of Jericho doesn't suck Sami. It's better than anything you can offer.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't want to see a face Jericho for a long time.. i hope KO doesn't turn on him anytime soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, love this current incarnation of Jericho. Mix between the cheesiness we’ve always we’ve seen and his 08 smug heel character.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Malenko & Eddie mention's.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

......he didn't name drop Krispen Wah?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho the best thing in WWE right now. Amazing.


Who would've guessed two years ago that Chris Jericho would again be the most consistently entertaining act in the company alongside AJ Styles?
That's amazing inofitself.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Zayn looks like a goddamn boy scout that refuses to grow up.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wanted Sami to slip and say Chris Benoit


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho is killing this segment. It's a masterclass.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, nice one Sami 

Edit: wow! He got the fans to chant "Jericho sucks."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami must die, no one disrespects JeriGOAT.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I love Jericho's pissy face :HA


This is your only gif?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Jericho's "Longest reigning Universal Champion in WWE History" call for Owens, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys like Chris Be--nope can't say it!

:cena


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CODEBREAKER!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zayn popping off on Jericho. :bjpenn

And damn it, we need Y2J's responsive expression as a gif. :chlol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn :cmj2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho give that stupid idiot a codebreaker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA I'm loving this.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Better than a water bottle I guess :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahah that was bloody fantastic


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Great segment. Loved it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY FUCK, HE LEGITIMATELY HIT HIM IN THE FACE WITH A CELL PHONE :wtf*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sami’s not the most impactful talker per say but he is one of the most comfortable and natural speakers they have.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah put that geek in his place Jericho.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

DON'T TOUCH BÁLOR'S BOYFRIEND, JERICHO!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like that Chris can get heel heat like he is so good at being a heel that you want to boo him even though he makes some people laugh with the IT and stupid idiot comments.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Great segment between Jericho and Zayn. Jericho is always gold, and Zayn just delivered easily his best promo to date.

Also, Zayn vs Jericho! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cesaro's going to win next, and make it 3-2. Next week will be 3-3. Then at Night of Champions, Cesaro will win the series 4-3.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment - Zayn's promo was really good and Jericho as usual lately, did a great job.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Sami is lucky Jericho didn't have a Samsung Note 7 or the phone would have exploded on his face.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crowd like insta-turned on Sami when he denied the Gift of Jericho, but he got them back with his name-dropping and using a swear word :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So why are Cesaro and Sheamus having a best of 7?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775500823686021120


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

We're literally witnessing Jericho in his prime, IMO


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Zayn Vs Jericho is a perfect feud. Y2Jesus will put him over by the end of it.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

sorry guys not really interested in the show tonight..MNF is on..but Jericho is awesome


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Sami’s not the most impactful talker per say but he is one of the most comfortable and natural speakers they have.


One thing you really have to give Sami is that he has an incredible connection with the crowd. He is really good at feeling the pulse of a crowd and working it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Hopefully Roman goes back to the mid card where he belongs so we can move on with some good championship stories and marks can stop talking about DA LOOK


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Sami’s not the most impactful talker per say but he is one of the most comfortable and natural speakers they have.


Yep, Sami Zayn is underrated on the mic.

Enjoyable segment


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Good segment between Jericho and Zayn. Think enough people have covered how good Jericho is atm but Sami once again proved to be very comfortable on the mic and proved not all babyfaces have to resort to cheap comedy to get pops (Blaming the writing staff here not the talents).


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

anyone else attending Night of Champions?? we should meet up for a drink!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

This is jealousy because his boyfriend Owens isn't pretty as Sami's boyfriends










Get over, Jericho!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Jericho is the fuckin greatest ever


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Cesaro's going to win next, and make it 3-2. Next week will be 3-3. Then at Night of Champions, Cesaro will win the series 4-3.


The real question: does anyone really care?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment. Jericho bringing the best out of Zayn right there. I like that the segment gave Zayn alittle bit of an edge to his character that he has been missing on the main roster. Jericho continues to GOAT since his comeback and Zayn looks like someone alittle bit more than just what he has looked like since getting the call-up. Great job.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> Sami’s not the most impactful talker per say but he is one of the most comfortable and natural speakers they have.


he needs to show more emotion. his voice show rise and drop based on what he's saying. heels can do the monotone talk, but it doesn't work as well for a babyface.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Cesaro vs Sheamus means I go back to American Dad.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

At last Cesaro/Sheamus are better than Young/O'Neil and The Club/New Day


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That first hour wasn't perfect but was palatable. Ill take that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So why are Cesaro and Sheamus having a best of 7?


For a unique championship opportunity.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Please win, Sheamus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro is obviously winning this one.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Cesaro's music is what I imagine a headache would sound like, if it were audible.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Don't let Sheamus blowing a 3-1 lead distract you from the fact that the Warriors blew a 3-1 lead in the finals.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cesaro's shitty theme in no way at all fits the James Bond intro, nothing about it goes with it. It boggles my mind he's still got this god awful theme even though he got a new tron and intro.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Calling it now: another very solid match that we will all forget a few weeks from now because there is more heat in Antarctica than there is in this feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if/when Sheamus leaves WWE. He's not doing anything...and hasn't in quite some time.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Why dosnt he have a James bond style them by now since h has other aspects of it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Lobsterhead is hear. That means business is about to go up in smoke.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The lighting/angle for Sheamus's entrance was badass


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FELLA!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Please win Sheamus so this shit can end.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if/when Sheamus leaves WWE. He's not doing anything...and hasn't in quite some time.


True, very true.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll say it again: Sheamus is genuinely good. A very good heel promo, great size and the hard-hitting style is fun to watch.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Has any of these matches been any good? Havent paid attention to any.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

WrestlingOracle said:


> That first hour wasn't perfect but was palatable. Ill take that.


the first hour of raw has consistently been good, it's what follows that usually kills it.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll only watch to see Cesaro's GOAT ass, bye straight guys


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cesaro vs Sheamus again?!?! :MAD


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Piss break time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"You look stupid" chants have haunted Sheamus ever since Rollins told him he looks stupid :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hey look, it's Sheamus.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't wait for Cesaro to finally have fresh(er) matches once he's finished with his rivalry with Sheamus.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Do people actually care about this best of seven?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if/when Sheamus leaves WWE. He's not doing anything...and hasn't in quite some time.


Sheamus must be avoiding the gym :HHH2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Sheamus and Cesaro become best friends after this and go after the tag titles.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if/when Sheamus leaves WWE. He's not doing anything...and hasn't in quite some time.


Yeah, he strikes me and some others on here as one that would fare much better in Japan where his style, mobility and size would really suit him but Sheamus usually seems like he enjoys himself out there and on TIJ when he returned said something along the lines of "I feel this is my time and I am entering my peak". Of course, I remember Ryback on either TIJ or Austin's podcast telling a story where he told Vince he plans to be there for the long haul wrestling in WWE at 48 and look how that ended up.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if/when Sheamus leaves WWE. He's not doing anything...and hasn't in quite some time.


Hopefully soon!

Though, I wouldn't mind seeing him in the G1.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bayley <3 said:


> Do people actually care about this best of seven?


Certainly not me.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I think this show is a waste of time today..sorry for being the debby downer of the night

...all I want to know is who wins the main event


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OT: Although I love Alexa's ass.. if it was as big as Naomi's.. would y'all still love it as much? I know I would!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

There is really nothing better then Chris Jericho in the wwe. And it's not even close


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Do people actually care about this best of seven?


I personally find Bo Dallas to be far more interesting than Cesaro if that tells you anything


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> I think this show is a waste of time today..sorry for being the debby downer of the night
> 
> ...all I want to know is who wins the main event


I hear you man, I just want Jericho on the screen for the rest of RAW up until the main event


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Do people actually care about this best of seven?



Just a little, the winner gets a title shot so there's that slight interest for me. I don't know about everyone else though lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, like I said before, it's pretty crazy that Chris Jericho is the best thing in WWE in the year 2016.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I've never understood why they don't just bring back that Dean Malenko theme Cesaro used.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This has been one of the most boring series of matches I have ever seen. 

Thank God they spared us by having one of them on a house show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What they did with Dana was so fucking awful, they had her slap Charlotte, the crowd popped and Dana looked to be finally separating from her and what do they do? She goes back stage pleading with Charlotte shes sorry, and Charlotte tells her to get her bags and we're back to square fucking one. 

I mean logically why would Charlotte forgive Dana? Charlotte nearly snapped on her and fired her for screwing up and costing her a match, so now she slaps her and she does nothing but tell her to get her bags? 

They just made Dana look like the biggest fucking dumb ass.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> There is really nothing better then Chris Jericho in the wwe. And it's not even close












Too easy...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Give Cesaro a mummy gimmick and cover him head to toe in that tape :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

How someone can be straight after watch Cesaro? Damn it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Do people actually care about this best of seven?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A very random note: but somebody in Hollywood giving Jericho a crack at playing the Joker under the guise of this character would be comedic platinum. Harley: "Got e'm dead to rights mista J. Jericho: "I'm the one who bests Batman you stupid idiot". Walking around Arkham Asylum "I give you the gift of Joker. Drink it in"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goddamn, I love that corkscrew uppercut.

Btw I'm glad that this match doesn't have Cesaro spamming uppercuts


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Same shit every match. Fuck Im tired of these 2. At least change it up a little bit, its the same fuckin match every time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TripleG said:


> This has been one of the most boring series of matches I have ever seen.
> 
> Thank God they spared us by having one of them on a house show.


It doesn't deserve "go away" heat, as they're both really good workers and AT LEAST average on mic. I wish Cesaro had more flair, but whatever. I'm just hoping for a swerve in the end. Sometimes with all the goofy, non-nonsensical segments, we just need some good wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is that tape permanently attached to Cesaro's shoulder? I never see it come off, even a little no matter how long a match goes, and dudes been wearing it since his fucking return for gods sake.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cesaro wins.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Cesaro heel turn? :enzo


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> How someone can be straight after watch Cesaro? Damn it


Why are you so goddamn thirsty

I'm bi, prefer guys, but dunno why you go out of your way to make your sexuality a trait lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheamus is one angry fella


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> It's ok. He took it off


That's honestly one of the best parts of his entrance. His jacket I can deal with, but something about that hat sets me on edge lol.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> A very random note: but somebody in Hollywood giving Jericho a crack at playing the Joker under the guise of this character would be comedic platinum. Harley: "Got e'm dead to rights mista J. Jericho: "I'm the one who bests Batman you stupid idiot". Walking around Arkham Asylum "I give you the gift of Joker. Drink it in"


Jericho could legit be one of the best Jokers ever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Never thought I'd see Cesaro cheat.... I like it!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:rollins


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Interesting they had Cesaro use the rope. Kind of enjoyed that.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Crowd cheers a heel tactic :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bayley <3 said:


> Do people actually care about this best of seven?


Well the winner of this series will be in the main event at Survivor Series, Owens is the champion so look for the babyface to win it


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OT: Although I love Alexa's ass.. if it was as big as Naomi's.. would y'all still love it as much? I know I would!


Alexa? Naomi? Just no..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look a Holy Foley poster exactly in the background right behind Foley in clear view, gotta be a coincident....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph's not there


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so let me get this right, the commentators just go you know what, you gotta win by any means, so if a heel does that he's a cheat.

*shakes head


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Why even have Seth act heelish? 

Just let him be babyface...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I like how the Holy Foley poster behind Mick is him with his daughter with her tits hanging out. It's like Hogan and Brooke all over again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least Cory Graves is consistent when someone cheats.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins voice and tone is completely different than what it's been over these past 2 years.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I hope Mick's bottom teeth don't pop out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love this avenger Seth! He reminds me of my boy Sasuke Uchiha! Sorta....


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Rollins face turn angle is underway?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Mick Fooley. :Cocky


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look a Holy Foley poster exactly in the background right behind Foley in clear view, gotta be a coincident....


You're shocked that the WWE is promoting a WWE reality show?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Raw has no balls. Why can't they just pull the trigger on Seth as a face and stick to it


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mick Foley is on the short list of all around talents the biz has seen, but whether a combination of empty writing material or this clearly being a "scratch my back Ill scratch yours" trade with the reality show: Mick really just seems to be going through the motions in this role. Not that I blame him. Is that just me?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Even I don't know what to call Rollins right now. Face? Heel? Tweener?

Whatever it is, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Mick zzzzzzz


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look a Holy Foley poster exactly in the background right behind Foley in clear view, gotta be a coincident....



Maybe he forgot to take that off


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Seth better leave Foley alone, he gonna start walking around with a steel chair and Mr. Socko backstage. Lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

my power went out, what have i missed? good or bad Raw?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Alexa? Naomi? Just no..


More into Charlotte's ass? Or maybe Orton's?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Slow burn people. Slow burn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really liked Rollins there, a babyface with an edge that's exactly how he should be, he had a very different tone than how he spoke/acted when he was heel before Triple H turned on him. Will be interesting how things go moving forward.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth still acting like a dick. Hurray for continuity.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Can we please have a Rollins match ? I don't even care if it's meaningless. But having him only interfere in the main event isn't enough to satisfy my needs.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Rollins face turn angle is underway?


Yeah. But they kinda took a step back with the running to Steph comment. That comment didn't even make sense in the context of the feud. He believes that Steph had a part in screwing him. So why would he then go to her. Just muddied the water unnecessarily...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Roman is still the babyface


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look a Holy Foley poster exactly in the background right behind Foley in clear view, gotta be a coincident....


Lol if you were a business owner and you were releasing a new product or service, wouldn't you want to expose it as much as you can?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So I take it this show sucked?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Seth still acting like a dick. Hurray for continuity.


He is more of a tweener now, a anti hero.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth Rollins- Crossfit Avenger










:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Seth still acting like a dick. Hurray for continuity.


Why should he be a goody goody babyface all of a sudden? If anything this is more in line with a slow burn turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I really liked Rollins there, a babyface with an edge that's exactly how he should be, he had a very different tone than how he spoke/acted when he was heel before Triple H turned on him. Will be interesting how things go moving forward.


That's the funny thing re: his voice and tone. People who shit on him for the past two years for his voice probably thought that was his real, legit voice in real life, when it isn't. :lol What we just saw right there in that promo is closer to his real voice..


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Cipher said:


> Why are you so goddamn thirsty
> 
> I'm bi, prefer guys, but dunno why you go out of your way to make your sexuality a trait lol


I'm only 20, I can't control my hormones, sir. Let me alone.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Even I don't know what to call Rollins right now. Face? Heel? Tweener?
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm intrigued.



Seth Rollins is currently acting like a tweener. He'll turn face soon though


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok now Rusev is for sure costing Regins the match or Reigns is winning haha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jericho vs Zayn official for Clash of Champions.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Show the box to the face!! It was the best part of last week lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami vs Jericho should be good. Clash of Champions card is shaping up rather nicely.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So I take it this show sucked?


The Bayley/Dana/Sasha match was good and so was the Talk is Jericho segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mmmm foxy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alicia to get squashed by Nia.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I completely forgot Alicia's theme.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Y2J fighting Sami at COC, yeah Roman is winning tonight and we getting a 3 way for the belt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god they're actually replaying that god awful backstage segment, jesus christ.....


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

so if Jericho is facing Zayn, then Roman is for sure entering the title match? ugh!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao what was that


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Alicia Fox must be wild in the sack


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Psycho Fox is lulsy :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL. Interview with Nia.

Who cares?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait... A women's wrestler OTHER than Charlotte, Bayley, Sasha, Dana and Nia Jax on RAW?! :faint:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury

Fox hitting Nia in the face with that box was the best thing ever


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alicia Fox is so good at playing crazy. I liked when she was pouring drinks on people and acting crazy lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

mattheel said:


> Yeah. But they kinda took a step back with the running to Steph comment. That comment didn't even make sense in the context of the feud. He believes that Steph had a part in screwing him. So why would he then go to her. Just muddied the water unnecessarily...


That part was weird. He asked Mick about Stephanie's opinion on Owens vs Reigns. But then says Foley is in Stephanie's pocket. I don't mind the slow burn, but if Seth is going to pissed off and not trust Stephanie, they need to keep him that way.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

No funny shit Nia Jax is beautiful


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Actually, I don't care.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Nia Jax needs a rematch against that lunchbox.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha Alicia is still fucking crazy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That's the funny thing re: his voice and tone. People who shit on him for the past two years for his voice probably thought that was his real, legit voice in real life, when it isn't. :lol What we just saw right there in that promo is closer to his real voice..


Yeah you just needed to hear him doing out of character interviews to know that. Don't know why people assumed as much.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No interview for Alicia Fox?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guess Nia Jax not fighting a local jobber tonight, well Alicia Fox technically is one with how she has been treated.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> More into Charlotte's ass? Or maybe Orton's?


Orton. Definitely.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wassup with these bitches and their inability to speak and say their words correctly?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

why would they put Roman in the title match? Owens/Rollins are having their own feud, Reigns doesn't even fit.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That woman is a very masculine specimen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia jax the fat green ranger?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Uptown King said:


> He is more of a tweener now, a anti hero.





Dolorian said:


> Why should he be a goody goody babyface all of a sudden? If anything this is more in line with a slow burn turn.


I wasn't being sarcastic, guys. I was appreciating the fact that the switch wasnt night and day. Lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

She's not like most girls, Terry! 

That's how! :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I kind of liked Alicia in that segment..... I'm probably on an island with that.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Fox is great, she has charisma and skills. A shame what WWE did to her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bit of interesting trivia, Nia said on up up down down she picked the last name Jax cause shes a big fan of Sons Of Anarchy and loves Jax Teller.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nia Jax is like the female Brock Lesnar.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see Alicia vs Naomi in a 30 min iron-woman match! Two athletic women going at it!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Alicia is going to die. Where do we send flowers?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL.

Alicia getting the piss beaten out of her.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Alicia Fox is finally being useful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic, guys. I was appreciating the fact that the switch wasnt night and day. Lol


Oh I see, ok then


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Alicia :mj2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SPEAR! SPEAR! SPEAR!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Props to Alicia for taking those bumps.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just like Roman would have done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Nia's best moment on the main roster, thus far. Finally.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck, i take back what i said, nia is a beast


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Cole overusing JR's "broken in half" line :eyeroll


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a good spot to put Nia over.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

SHE'S DEAD! STOP THE DAMN MATCH!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Omfg RIP Alicia.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> so if Jericho is facing Zayn, then Roman is for sure entering the title match? ugh!


Unless Rusev makes a return tonight. Which he's supposedly on a 30 day honeymoon, which is ridiculous. He and Reigns have unfinished business.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tossed around like a rag doll. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Nia Jax is like the female Brock Lesnar.


Indeed, I think I would cry in fear just from her walking past me in the hallway.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RIP Foxy


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

DAMNNNNNN! That was crazy!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Roman reigns killed harambe sign! uttahere


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Alicia has been




























SQUASHED! Literally.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I can see Jax winning the RAW's Womens title at WM with this monster push.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:jr

As God as my witness...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That part was weird. He asked Mick about Stephanie's opinion on Owens vs Reigns. But then says Foley is in Stephanie's pocket. I don't mind the slow burn, but if Seth is going to pissed off and not trust Stephanie, they need to keep him that way.


Exactly. It's clear that he was playing a different role. Not using his obnoxious heel voice. But there's a difference between a slow burn and then undermining the other moves away from heel that they are clearly incorporating into his character. That's what his comments about running to Steph did. Just a confusing line...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RIP Foxy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was actually pretty good, crowd is reacting really well to it


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

gotta give fox credit, she got jax over.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't like Alicia Fox but I would never wish death on her.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

ha ha so Raw is going to have its champion get beaten clean by Roman tonight lol LMFAO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a waste. 1 major bump and it's no-contest


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

IMO Nia Jax's theme is more fitting for self-centered women like Alexa Bliss, Taryn Terrell, the Beautiful People, etc.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Cole overusing JR's "broken in half" line :eyeroll


His next statement: "One of the most accomplished competitors in the women's division for years," when referring to Alicia Fox. :HA


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Lesson here: Beware angry Samoans.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Fox ended Paige's streak, só why not Nia too?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Unless Rusev makes a return tonight. Which he's supposedly on a 30 day honeymoon, which is ridiculous. He and Reigns have unfinished business.


I could see Rusev costing Roman his shot at COC possibly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bubba Chuck said:


> RIP Alicia :mj2




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775508652425777153


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate Nia's hair now, it looked good with the one side in corn rolls, it made her look somewhat bad ass. This current hair just looks bad.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Props to Foxy for taking that and they’re finally doing something with the women outside of the top 3.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Unless Rusev makes a return tonight. Which he's supposedly on a 30 day honeymoon, which is ridiculous. He and Reigns have unfinished business.


Let's hope. Roman and Rusev need to finish their story for the sake of the US title. Dropping it kinda devalues the strap. A big no no this early in the game.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

DammitC said:


> IMO Nia Jax's theme is more fitting for self-centered women like Alexa Bliss, Taryn Terrell, the Beautiful People, etc.


I'm hate her theme. Sounds like an RuPauls' song


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What a waste. 1 major bump and it's no-contest


Uh Alicia Fox was driving through the barricade, makes perfect sense to stop the match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And just like that, Nia finally looks devastating since being called up. Props to Fox for being willing to do that spot, considering Jax is still very rough around the edges.



T0M said:


> I'll say it again: Sheamus is genuinely good. A very good heel promo, great size and the hard-hitting style is fun to watch.


Plus a badass theme and entrance...and yet folks still rag on FELLA.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Exactly. It's clear that he was playing a different role. Not using his obnoxious heel voice. But there's a difference between a slow burn and then undermining the other moves away from heel that they are clearly incorporating into his character. That's what his comments about running to Steph did. Just a confusing line...


It was a curious line for sure. Maybe Rollins was planning to capitalize on Stephs' dislike of Reigns to try and get the match cancelled to avoid things turning into a triple threat?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Alicia was literally just squashed.

Not long ago people here were calling for her to be more relevant in the women's division.

:lmao

Feels bad, man. I actually find her psycho lady gimmick entertaining.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Nia's spear was thunderous. Harry Caray hurd that one in heavun! :bahgawd


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Rock is in the DCU movies right maybe he can get Nia to play Stompa


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> I could see Rusev costing Roman his shot at COC possibly.


I forgot about Rusev, yeah he should. I want to see their feud continue.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Unless Rusev makes a return tonight. Which he's supposedly on a 30 day honeymoon, which is ridiculous. He and Reigns have unfinished business.


I'm half expecting them (Rusev and Lana) to be here's tonight's. They've been really going out of their way to post pictures of their vacation on social media. I could totally see them just posting pictures today that they took days prior to sell it only to create a big swerve.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Let's hope. Roman and Rusev have unfinished business.


Yes they do, and Rusev needs to start looking like a monster again so him beating up Roman and beating him clean to retain the title would do exactly that. Roman already beat Rusev and beat him down too so he already proved he can beat Rusev and dish out major punishment to him. Now its time for Rusev to do the same.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

If you think that Raw Women's Division sucks then wait for Asuka's debut :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL sky fucked up


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

the_hound said:


> nia jax the fat green ranger?


Shes hot to me. Not eveyone has to look like Paige..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What a waste. 1 major bump and it's no-contest


a waste? that was by far the most useful segment jax ever had... probably fox too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> I'm half expecting them (Rusev and Lana) to be here's tonight's. They've been really going out of their way to post pictures of their vacation on social media. I could totally see them just posting pictures today that they took days prior to sell it only to create a big swerve.


They were promoting Rusev on the dark match for tonight's RAW so it is quite possible that he will show up and the pictures, like you say were just to misdirect.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nia still sucks :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev went on a 30 day honeymoon?!? Good grief. That sounds like alittle bit much, especially for someone who's career hasn't exactly been on the uprise recently.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> ha ha so Raw is going to have its champion get beaten clean by Roman tonight lol LMFAO


No way. Not on Chris Jericho's watch. After all, he has his best friend Kevin Owens's back. :y2j


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NEW
DAY
ROCKS!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> IMO Nia Jax's theme is more fitting for self-centered women like Alexa Bliss, Taryn Terrell, the Beautiful People, etc.


I feel like it would be at least somewhat more fitting for her if it had no lyrics.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Booty Saxton


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I gotta say i really enjoyed watching Fox's cringeworthy ass get demolished.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

New Day..

AND the shows Keeping Getting wrost and wrost minute after minute


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wonder how much longer the new day have as faces before they start getting the uso treatment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for another bad New Day segment.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"What a performance by Alicia." -Cole

Lol wut?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh boy. If this gets much worse than last week than oof


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe it's just me but I couldn't give 2 fucks about the women's division


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Nia still sucks


She's new, give her time. You're probably just hating on her size anyway.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I've always wanted to eat Booty-O's out of Big E's boots.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I really hope those shoes were clean ewww lol! :surprise:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

mattheel said:


> I'm half expecting them (Rusev and Lana) to be here's tonight's. They've been really going out of their way to post pictures of their vacation on social media. I could totally see them just posting pictures today that they took days prior to sell it only to create a big swerve.


That's what I'm thinking. A 30 day honeymoon is absolutely ridiculous lol. Plus not having the US Championship defended on a ppv called Clash of Champions seems silly. At least they're attempting to be "sneaky" about it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope Nia will be in the Royal Rumble match


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

New Day about to :buried The Club


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope to God they really did burn that footage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Another Monday Night RAW, another night where New Day continues to prove that they're top-tier when it comes to entertainment. :dance

Xavier rocking the mic like Sandow used to.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is good! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol even New Day thought that segment was terrible.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL We'll never have to see it again. 5:37


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are shitting on the Old Day segment :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to agree with New Day. That segment was terrible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Another New Day segment where nobody in the crowd reacts or laughs to anything they say because they absolutely fucking suck


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't touch my "thing"

..........unless you're Lana :side:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It was a curious line for sure. Maybe Rollins was planning to capitalize on Stephs' dislike of Reigns to try and get the match cancelled to avoid things turning into a triple threat?


Then it's no longer a "slow burn" babyface turn. It's just Seth straight up being a heel. That's my point. Obviously he shouldn't be out kissing babies and being featured in make-a-wish spots right away. But he certainly shouldn't be doing things that essentially embodied his entire heel run. That's part of even a slow burn turn. You might not be a full fledged babyface but you should also not continue doing the exact same things that made you the top heel in the company for two years.

Obviously, I'm zeroing in on a single line out of a whole promo, but that one was a head scratcher...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

MLK is rolling in his grave......TNA has Lashley.......and we get,.....this...


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL New Days saying they wasted 5:37 of our time LMAO thats the truth tho


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Lol even New Day thought that segment was terrible.


Yeah and even Foley freaked out on the BC during the pre-show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking shocking, i knew new days skits would be ruined by creative.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

At least WWE is trying to right their wrongs with that shitty-ass segment last week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they please for the love of god stop making Gallows and Anderson do these retarded comedy skits, they haven't been funny even once, the only bearable one was when Dana was in a sexy nurses outfit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> wonder how much longer the new day have as faces before they start getting the uso treatment


After they drop the belts to the Club at COC I see a break up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Getting Vince to OK this segment was like pulling teeth!

:Vince2


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

#GodSaveBigE

He's too good for being used like that


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Breakin that 4th wall booty hymen


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gallows & Anderson time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not like their promo is going much better...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

New Day, Go Away!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Please don't make Club job again fpalm


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Can they please for the love of god stop making Gallows and Anderson do these retarded comedy skits, they haven't been funny even once, the only bearable one was when Dana was in a sexy nurses outfit.


The Club can be funny I bet if giving better comedy skits to work with. They could be a modern day DX, especially if they add Dana Brooke to the team.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

How can the WWE misuse Gallows and Anderson so badly? It baffles me


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I had a crush for Big E in 2013 due her gimmick with AJ and Dolph... good days :/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Power that Be said:


> MLK is rolling in his grave......TNA has Lashley.......and we get,.....this...


MLK has far worse things to be rolling in his grave about


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd much rather see jesse and festus


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

ooooo Good burn by The Club


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I do hope The Club starts getting pushed like a monster tag team similar to how they was in NJPW. They should get a win tonight against Kofi and Xavier to start that dominance off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know what. Fuck this. Anderson and Gallows needs to be banned from using the too sweet/kliq sign. That's for actual cool people. These two fucking suck. I don't care what indy marks say.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

YestleMania said:


> I've always wanted to eat Booty-O's out of Big E's boots.


LMAO I read this horribly wrong. Had to take a double take just to be sure.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What's the point in having Gallows & Anderson vs 2 members of The New Day next, if Gallows & Anderson are getting a Tag Title shot at Clash of Champions?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

the_hound said:


> this is fucking shocking, i knew new days skits would be ruined by creative.


New Day was never good. Stop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they're just giving us the match at NOC away for free on Raw? Ok then....Oh but the titles aren't on the line.... The match is gonna look so much different when those belts are on the line.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm am ready for Total Divas and Total Bellas to start.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> How can the WWE misuse Gallows and Anderson so badly? It baffles me


Right, they should be outside of AA the best tag team on the roster. They should be the top tag team on RAW and a dominate monster heel one at that. Still enough time for all of that to happen.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why are they giving us this match on free tv? It is supposed to be special...a PPV match and they are giving it on free TV. Idiots


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sooooo.... what's the point of this match if they're facing off against each other in 2 weeks time?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> i'd much rather see jesse and festus







lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm am ready for Total Divas and Total Bellas to start.


I'm so excited to see Maryse on Total Divas. Finally an reason to watch this show.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> New Day was never good. Stop.


They was as heels.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Giving away the ppv match for free. Makes sense.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Raw really does need more legit tag teams. I'm tired of seeing New Day vs Gallows/Anderson every week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fun fact - That Old Day segment was longer than Roman's first WWE Title reign.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> What's the point in having Gallows & Anderson vs 2 members of The New Day next, if Gallows & Anderson are getting a Tag Title shot at Clash of Champions?


Shallow tag division is shallow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol raw's tag division is so fucking weak they just have the two teams thats facing at the ppv face each other every week in some form leading up to the ppv, kinda like Universe Mode in 2K16.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Idk what's worse , this raw or MNF tonight . smh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This match is going to be so uninteresting.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> They was as heels.


Nope. I do not know how you guys accepted it.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> How can the WWE misuse Gallows and Anderson so badly? It baffles me


Because maybe their biggest shtick in NJPW was jacking DX and NWO gestures, HHH isn't let these geeks bite DX in the E :HHH


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How has the show been? Glancing through twitter, it looks horrible...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WTF are they having this match now? Just such lazy booking. Pure lazyness.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol raw's tag division is so fucking weak they just have the two teams thats facing at the ppv face each other every week in some form leading up to the ppv, kinda like Universe Mode in 2K16.


Every division on Raw is weak. Hahahaha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> lol


Gallows under Festus just may have been the youngest older looking guy in the business since Hogan. Unbelievable that he was 23-24 in that role he could have passed for twice that.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Power that Be said:


> Because maybe their biggest shtick in NJPW was jacking DX and NWO gestures, HHH isn't let these geeks bite DX in the E :HHH


Even though he brought in Finn Balor and AJ Styles...the two leaders of the Bullet Club both champions


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They seriously advertised their ppv match coming up at the ppv then proceeded to say "Hey we got us a rematch from Summerslam tonight" Which just so happens to be the same match we're getting at the ppv, cause who doesn't wanna see this match 3 straight times?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

This is the wrost Raw since the brand split.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm so excited to see Maryse on Total Divas. Finally an reason to watch this show.


I like the drama I get to watch it but not be involved in it lol. And John Cena and Daniel Bryan are pretty funny on the show. Maryse should be a good addition to the show. Will the Miz be on it to with Maryse?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ready to officially proclaim the brand split a complete bust. Rosters are just too thin.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Raw really does need more legit tag teams. I'm tired of seeing New Day vs Gallows/Anderson every week.


They could just not have them wrestle every week and also have local jobber tag teams fight the main roster tag teams. This way the main roster tag teams look impressive, while also not being over used and facing each other every week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s so surreal for Michael Cole to be listing off all of Gallows accolade in NJPW. It’s a good thing, but weird.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw has zero stars on the show.

I mean literally feels like the Z show.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Cole trying to bury Backlash and SDL :lmao after that amazing PPV?

Desperate


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day debuted on TV almost two years ago and their very first debut was twenty-six months ago.. time has flown for these guys!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl Anderson's spinebuster >> life


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> This is the wrost Raw since the brand split.


That was last week with the Old Day and the birth of little SAWFT


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Did Michael Cole just disparage the One Man Band Heath Mother Fuckin’ Slater!?

How dare he, the man has kids damn it!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"No disrespect to Heath Slater and Rhyno, but they're not the New Day..."

I agree with Michael Cole; they're more entertaining


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Hiiiii yaaa!

Kinda miss hearing that in NJPW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kofi just got destroyed. Good match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Raw has zero stars on the show.
> 
> I mean literally feels like the Z show.


I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.

Rollins
Balor
Shinsuke (it's coming)
New Day
Bayley

^^stars


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw's tag division seriously needs The Revival, badly. The entire fucking division is Enzo and Cass, New Day, The Club, and Primo and Epico.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MEMS said:


> Ready to officially proclaim the brand split a complete bust. Rosters are just too thin.


If they would go the old school territory NWA style route they would be fine. Have the main roster wrestlers only wrestle on the main shows 1-2 a month and against local jobbers.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

G&A are so damn boring. End this please.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm so over New Day. They might be my least favorite thing in the company now.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

OMG I turned back on raw and this match is still on! The pain !!!! The crowd doesn't buy it , no one does .


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> After they drop the belts to the Club at COC I see a break up.


that soon? i dunno, i feel like they'll ride the new day till the wheels fall off. maybe up to another year. i mean the raw tag division is sad right now, this wouldn't be the time to break em up.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

10 PM and only 85 pages in this thread :ha ,Oh but for the days of Punk when the Raw thread would be 300 plus pages unk


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Raw's/Cole's "we're so much better than Smackdown" shtick is getting annoying.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Raw's tag division seriously needs The Revival, badly. The entire fucking division is Enzo and Cass, New Day, The Club, and Primo and Epico.


AA and Revival still have unfinished business. Send them to SDL


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

"No disrespect to Heath Slater and Rhyno, but they're not the New Day"


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Cole trying to bury Backlash and SDL :lmao after that amazing PPV?
> 
> Desperate


It makes sense within the context of the show as MNR and SDL are rivals and competing with each other.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This match and feud need to end already.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Did Michael Cole just disparage the One Man Band Heath Mother Fuckin’ Slater!?
> 
> How dare he, the man has kids damn it!


Heath Slater took his kids last night to Golden Corral at Dollywood after he and Rhyno won the tag team titles


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If the rumors of Goldberg, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio, and Jeff Hardy (Hardy undercontract til 2/29/17) are real do you see all those guy ending up on RAW?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MEMS said:


> Ready to officially proclaim the brand split a complete bust. Rosters are just too thin.


Take it you aren't watching SD then... Because that show has been good. Raw is the only brand struggling. And that is because Vince is the bust.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> that soon? i dunno, i feel like they'll ride the new day till the wheels fall off. maybe up to another year. i mean the raw tag division is sad right now, this wouldn't be the time to break em up.


They could keep Big E and Kofi together but have Xavier turn heel and be apart of the cruiserweight division. He fits the mold and the CW will need more cruiserweights.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm kinda suprised we've seen no shade thrown Punk's way.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like the drama I get to watch it but not be involved in it lol. And John Cena and Daniel Bryan are pretty funny on the show. Maryse should be a good addition to the show. Will the Miz be on it to with Maryse?


Yes!! Tyson is the only husband out of the show.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this raw episode is so slow and boring


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sincere said:


> AA and Revival still have unfinished business. Send them to SDL


Nah bro, Raw's tag division is pure shit right now, they need a new fresh tag team on the show that hasn't been shoved down our throats. New Day has faced Gallows and Anderson every single week it feels like since the brand split and Enzo and Cass are boring as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a really good TV match. Holy fuck.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Does this mean they lose at CoC...?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Club winning here probably means they'll job again at Clash of Champions.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't these two teams have anyone else to fight before their PPV match?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

A non title win. What a surprise


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Literally no point in this match taking place again at NOC.

This is why the business is dying. No incentive to pay for shit anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a VERY athletic move by Xavier, to walk onto the ropes, sorta unbalanced and to leap that distance, without much build!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> It makes sense within the context of the show as MNR and SDL are rivals and competing with each other.


Exactly. If he was actually trying to "bury" Smackdown he wouldn't be mentioning them at all. It's all WWE content.

Fucking marks being worked :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope Enzo and Cass are at CoC


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> If they would go the old school territory NWA style route they would be fine. Have the main roster wrestlers only wrestle on the main shows 1-2 a month and against local jobbers.


That honestly would kill RAW.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> If the rumors of Goldberg, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio, and Jeff Hardy (Hardy undercontract til 2/29/17) are real do you see all those guy ending up on RAW?


I would have Goldberg and Jeff on RAW with Angle and Mysterio on SDL. Although what good would Rey be as he cannot stay healthy at all. I would bring in Matt Hardy as well, he be a solid mid carder for either RAW or SDL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It seems like Anderson and Gallows is going to win the tag titles but I hope not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously don't understand the thinking behind giving away your ppv match on free tv, whats the fucking point of buying the ppv if we already saw the match on Raw?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes sir


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> They could just not have them wrestle every week and also have local jobber tag teams fight the main roster tag teams. This way the main roster tag teams look impressive, while also not being over used and facing each other every week.


But then that will still show that the Raw tag division is thin and weak compared to SD. 

Here's Raw tag division:
The New Day
Enzo and Cass
Goldust and R-Truth
Gallows and Anderson
The Colons

Smackdown's:
American Alpha
The Vaudevillains
The Usos
Slater and Rhyno
The Hype Bros
The Ascension


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jaydash said:


> That honestly would kill RAW.


How?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Roman reigns is literally brutal when he talks


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

No, Tom. Stick with interviewing Jericho! You're great with him


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So thirsty for a great wrestling game. It's been so long.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Yes!! Tyson is the only husband out of the show.


Miz and Maryse should be awesome lol.:smile2: Poor Tyson hopefully he recovers soon but he probably won't be able to wrestle ever again. :frown2:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman said "ass." He's so cool :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> But then that will still show that the Raw tag division is thin and weak compared to SD.
> 
> Here's Raw tag division:
> The New Day
> ...


How when the same could happen on SDL. I meant both shows could have the tag teams fight local jobbers so their won't be the same matches every week. And like I said if they apply the territory system from back in the day they could really do this by having wrestlers fight 1-2 a month on television.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look WWE showing the Wrestlemania main event Brock Lesnar vs Bill Goldberg 2 for the WWE universal champion


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Diego was fucking epic, he should have won the first place!!!!! But I don't like Arthur, he's racist, I just meet him on the beach


Really? Yikes! How'd you learn that?

And yes Diego is the man! I don't think I've ever seen that much want and determination in anyone's eyes before. He really deserved the win. The other guy from Great Britain (I think) probably only won cause he had that break dancing move in there.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Nah bro, Raw's tag division is pure shit right now, they need a new fresh tag team on the show that hasn't been shoved down our throats. New Day has faced Gallows and Anderson every single week it feels like since the brand split and Enzo and Cass are boring as fuck.


I agree that Raw's Tag Division is shit. If Gallows & Anderson win, they'll need a new Tag Team to feud with. The Club vs New Day has gone on long enough.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Fucking marks being worked :lol


Nah, just shitting on Cole because it's fun.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> I would have Goldberg and Jeff on RAW with Angle and Mysterio on SDL. Although what good would Rey be as he cannot stay healthy at all. I would bring in Matt Hardy as well, he be a solid mid carder for either RAW or SDL.


That the way I see it too


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Roman reigns is literally brutal when he talks


Yessur! :reigns2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does every single Tom Philips interview end with him blankly staring off into space for 3 seconds after the wrestler walks away?


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn, this show si sooo boring...i am really struggling here, and here comes the Cancer infomercial to kick me when i am down


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cruiserweights arrive next week.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

3rd straight RAW appearance by Mahal


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Jinder Myballs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Cruiserweights arriving next Monday. Shit.

They need a title for them, sooner or later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WWE 2k17 looks like the most fun wrestling game since Here Comes The Pain. I'm so excited for it!*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why does every single Tom Philips interview end with him blankly staring off into space for 3 seconds after the wrestler walks away?


I think it's hilarious--I always interpret it as him silently contemplating his life decisions and self-loathing, because usually, he just got shit on by a heel :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

The man that wut?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they decided to give Jinder an entrance this week for some reason.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WWE clarifying the only middle eastern guy on the roster comes in peace. :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are they tanking because they know they have no chance against the first MNF game tonight?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder push!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Roman reigns is literally brutal when he talks


Thought he was fine right there


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jinder Mahal's theme is dope.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder how the Cruiserweight belt will look?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jinder fpalm


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

who gives a f about this guy seriously..i saw him at the airport in Dallas and he looked like a fkn tool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This gimmick...no.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> I agree that Raw's Tag Division is shit. If Gallows & Anderson win, they'll need a new Tag Team to feud with. The Club vs New Day has gone on long enough.


I agree they would need to feud with someone else. ND can get a rematch for the belts the next night on RAW after the ppv and lose to end the feud finally. Goldust and R Truth I could see feud with The Club for a month for the title, that could be entertaining just off Goldust and Truth alone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit.. Changing the channel.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WTF is this shit? :chan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nobody cares. 

what is this fucking shit. Bring on Braun.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:dylan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Is he trying to imitate Jericho?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This is so racist.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Boooo brown guy boooo weird hat guy boooo weird language guy this is murrica speak anglish


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swagger fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder Mahal sucks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So many forgettable segments on Raw each week..... Braun, Nia, Bo and Jinder fpalm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE again with this USA vs the rest of the world bullshit


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What a surprise, the white American to beat up the brown guy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Is he trying to imitate Jericho?


Yeah the whole thing with the gift was way too similar to Jericho.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Jack Swagger, wonder if he wins here.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And people wanted Jinder back?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Yasssssss


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I wonder who's gonna hinder Jinder this week?

Oh shit, it's @Jack Thwagger 's husbando :mase


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

You would think that the Cruiserweight Division would be on Smackdown in a way. But Raw has more time to fill so I guess it makes since for the Cruiserweight Division to be on Raw. Hopefully The Cruiserweight Division will make Raw better.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey look! Swaggie time!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kali Ma Shakti de!!!!
Jinder comes in peace and Swagger has to go all 'Murica on him?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's a foreigner! Send out Swagger!!!!! :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Good god that promo was skin-crawling levels of cringe.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

LMFAO at Swagger coming out. The All-American vs. the Muslim. The writers know what they're doing...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Swagger? Wow. Nice to see Raw using more talent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"PISS is a way of life" 

Edit: break his freakin' angle, Jack Swagger :3


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Punch me in the face....just punch me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> And people wanted Jinder back?


Gotta love this place, huh?

Oof.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Must be Swagger's bday or something, since he's on Raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Forgot Swagger was on the roster. :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No idea who's going to win between Mahal and Swagger.... Mahal....?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The inner peace gimmick makes no sense for a pro fighter. Jinder Mahal should have a modern day Shiek style character/gimmick.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> What a surprise, the white American to beat up the brown guy


You release that most of the WWE roster are white and most of them Americans? Right?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

biggest pop of the night = jack swagger = terrible show


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If this company actually took the time to ask Jinder what kind of gimmick and music he'd like, do you really think he'd ask for a fucking turban and the most stereotypical music ever? I highly doubt it.

And now here comes the American to beat the evil brown man! Man, WWE are so fucking stuck in the 80's it hurts. It's so offensive to anyone who isn't an overly patriotic moron.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

911 time , WWE using the USA guy Mr Swagger good move


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*WHO BOOKED THIS CRAP ??????*


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

YES!!! Have a REAL american take out the brown foreigner...'MURICA


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShaWWE said:


> LMFAO at Swagger coming out. The All-American vs. the Muslim. The writers know what they're doing...


Surprised this wasn't a storyline.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao USA chants fpalm


----------



## RomanMania (Sep 12, 2016)

Hope Roman can overcome some odds tonight


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'M FROM A DIFFERENT COUNTRY! I HAVE MY OWN CUSTOMS!! LOOK AT MY CRAZY PASSPORT!!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Take it you aren't watching SD then... Because that show has been good. Raw is the only brand struggling. And that is because Vince is the bust.


It's ok, not great. I'd still prefer to see a guy like AJ in a position to work with Ambrose, Rollins and Owens. This is just too constricting.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sincere said:


> Good god that promo was skin-crawling levels of cringe.


Not to me. Nothing was as bad as Enzo and Cass' shiet from last week.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Just give Mahal the Bollywood gimmick. He'd rock the hell out of it than what Khali tried to do.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MMM2909 said:


> YES!!! Have a REAL american take out the brown foreigner... 'MURICA


This match should of taking place last Monday night on RAW when it was labor day.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't mind the peace gimmick. if this is what's replacing the disastrous titus/young feud, then i have no problem with it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swagger jobs :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh. Cool


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Gotta be honest I thought they released Swagger.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I disagree with this.

If i'm swagger I go back there and request my release.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Swagger still here? Like seriously his only purpose is to come out and interrupt foreigners when they're cutting a promo. No idea why wwe keeps him around, biggest waste of $200 a week i've ever seen.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

A new low for Swagger. Damn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3 hrs of this zzzzz...

Just drop down to 2 hrs and get rid of the crap.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Welp. Thats it for Swagger officially.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok then :lmao


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> Surprised this wasn't a storyline.


Same.

And this happens the day after 9/11.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> What a surprise, the white American to beat up the brown guy


Fuck yeah, one for the brown guy! Namaste


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What in the world? On 911 week Swagger losing?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WOW :ha just pull a Ryback and quit Swagger


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh no. Say it ain't so Jack.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Enzo next.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think I wasn't born yet when Jinder Mahal got his last win


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder has a top 5 theme song!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great finisher, Jinder!


:lmao

Complete loser in every aspect.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No reaction for Jinder. Seriously they have Jinder Mahal beat Swagger the day after 9/11 anniversary? WWE hates America.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A day after the 9/11 anniversary, too? :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, Swagger can't catch a break.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder Mahal isn't Muslim, he's a Sikh fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

To think Swagger was once a World Champion that beat Randy Orton.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously, Swagger needs to find a new company to wrestle for while he's still young. It's obvious he's just Vince's slapping boy at this point. He's capable of more, go out and fucking find it son!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A basic neckbreaker? Really?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger, that should be your calling. 

Get out while you still can.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what's more depressing: Swagger still being a jobber despite being a mid-carder at best, or Jinder somehow getting a push despite being a jobber at best


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

Has any former world champion fallen more than Jack Swagger? The only one I can come up with is Tommy Rich but it was more of a regional thing then. I guess Great Khali was close but he still won a lot of matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why Swagger has stuck around in WWE all these years amazes me.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> No reaction for Jinder. Seriously they have Jinder Mahal beat Swagger the day after 9/11 anniversary? WWE hates America.


WWE on board with this globalist bullshit left agenda apparently. Just like Hillary Clinton, Vince apparently hates America.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Swagger should have left for MMA years ago.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Think I wasn't born yet when Jinder Mahal got his last win


He had so much potential when he debuted, I thought he was going to be an upper mid-carder, after his feud with Khali.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Great finisher, Jinder!
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


"Here, I'm gonna grab your arm. Then I'm gonna irish whi...nope neckbreaker!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Jinder seriously just win a match with a fucking neckbreaker? Lol wow. A move thats literally in EVERYONES moveset and he uses it as his finisher, why don't the dude go nuts and get really creative and use a suplex.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> Swagger should have left for MMA years ago.


Swagger has all American wrestling skills, name value from being in the WWE and lots of athletic talent. He would have done great. He should have left right after he jobbed to Alberto Del Rio when he had the whole crowd behind him.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ShaWWE said:


> LMFAO at Swagger coming out. The All-American vs. the Muslim. The writers know what they're doing...


Jinder's Indian but it's still somewaht racist by the WWE>


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jack Swagger needs to either team up with Cesaro or join with Smackdown. He is underutilized on Raw. He'd be good on the midcard scene.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I was actually enjoying the first couple of hours of Raw (for the most part), but the wheels completely fell off once the New Day/G&A segment started. Been downhill ever since. 

Hopefully Owens/Reigns (With Rollins and Rusev?) can save it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swagger leaving?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Swagger's best ever promo, that.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wtf was that :chan


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Get him really pumped and call him Ryjack


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swagger to Smackdown or leaving the company?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And then there was that. Ok...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger is done


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Seriously,* Swagger needs to find a new company* to wrestle for while he's still young. It's obvious he's just Vince's slapping boy at this point. He's capable of more, go out and fucking find it son!













So that lost was just to setup Swagger to Smackdown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo from Swagger.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Swagger should have left for MMA years ago.


I thought the same thing. If anyone besides Brock could make it, it would have been Swagger. Probably too late for UFC now, but he could always work for Bellator or amateurs or something. 

Guy is so fucking wasted in WWE :lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Are they giving him a free agent storyline because it worked so well for Heath?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

When these two geeks get the loudest pop of the night you know times are bad ..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn, how many times do we gotta see Tom Philips standing there staring into space awkwardly after he interviews someone tonight?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously i used to think wcw was shit booking in 2000, my god raw fucking stinks.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A day after the 9/11 anniversary, too? :lmao


That's what's cracking me up. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Guy who can't wrestle too well, but has a larger-than-life gimmick and great mic skills is insanely over despite his average ring skills? WHO WOULD HAVE FUCKING GUESSED?

WWE is crying out for more guys like Enzo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say I like Graves hating on Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Raw is so bad :ha


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me Enzo and Cass's shtick has gotten seriously old, seriously fast.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo looks so uncomfortable standing there... chillax baby.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

2nd week in a row a tag team on Raw made a joke about someone soiling himself -_-


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shining Stars fpalm


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Swagger switching to SmackDown?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Raw is entirely too long.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

To me, Enzo and Cass are running the risk of being overexposed . They don't need to be on every RAW


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mark my words, in 7 to 10 years we will look at Raw from this era like we look at 1995 when the Goon, King Mabel and Manataur was running wild..


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Why didn't Raw just go down to 2 hours? It shouldn't be this consistently difficult to make it through to the main event...

It's like a solid 2 hours of filler every time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone please tell me what Enzo's wearing? Like what the fuck is that?


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

WWE needs to do something really fast with Enzo and Cass, the crowd is slowly getting bored of them


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Enzos new hair style inspired by a dinosaur?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin Spanish travel agents...so stupid. Why would they need to make commissions by getting people to travel to Puerto Rico when they are already making 6 figures in WWE? Makes no sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sincere said:


> Why didn't Raw just go down to 2 hours? It shouldn't be this consistently difficult to make it through to the main event...
> 
> It's like a solid 2 hours of filler every time.


USA Network pays WWE an extra $32 million per year for the third hour of Raw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swagger would probably benefit from a move to SD, and a push, possibly against Miz for the IC Title.

I've seen enough Dolph/Miz matches.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that triple suplex Epico does.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

The goon :ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Question: When Rusev returns, will the fans pop for him? We haven't seen him in 3 weeks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Second Nature said:


> Swagger switching to SmackDown?


Smackdown need more babyfaces now that Orton & Cena are out right?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw these days... :tripsscust


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Enzo & Cass suck! I'm such a contrarian!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Swagger doesn't need to go to SD, dude needs to go away, for good, he's fucking awful.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Primo and Epico could be so much better. Personally, I would turn them into pimps like The Godfather and have them trade wins for a night with some Puerto Rican ladies :agree:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Enzo's dance/taunt...lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The attendance looks bad tonight. Most of the top sections blacked out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a terrible raw lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the_hound said:


> seriously i used to think wcw was shit booking in 2000, my god raw fucking stinks.


It really puts it all into perspective doesn't it? WCW was considered shit to the Filet Mignon of WWF in those years.. So with today's Raws being steaming shit to the WCW 2000's say.. Bacon Cheeseburger it shows just exactly how far WWE has fallen.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Enzo lost :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's so cringe to watch Enzo wrestle..

:aryha


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Smackdown need more babyfaces now that Orton & Cena are out right?


Yeah Smackdown's midcard is very thin right now having someone like him would help.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Nice heel move there :bjpenn


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This programme is getting worse.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, it can at least be said now that's how a heel Tag Team is supposed to win! At least someone did something right tonight!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hopefully KO goes over clean next.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank God no Titus or Darren Young this week!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great to see Amore's wordplay being back on point after that rather flat "giving birth" schtick from last time.

And I'm legit curious as to why Carlito's boring brother and boring cousin are defying their fate as RAW's resident jobber team.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

and the losing streak continues.....

why do people like these guys again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite funny to see the SD "marks" moaning about the Shinning Stars vs Enzo/Cass with one breath and celebrating a match like the Hype Bros vs The Vaudevillains with another just because it is on SD.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh, there's been no BRAUN this week.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the WWE doing here is using Enzo/Kass popularity to build other teams , Enzo/Kass losing won't hurt then since fans love the promos, and dancing not the matches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enzo and Cass will win at the PPV, but jeez. if it wasn't for Enzo's mic work and charisma they would be geeks. They are slowly approaching that level though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> USA Network pays WWE an extra $32 million per year for the third hour of Raw.


:bryanlol at USA Network.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Swager would be good on Smackdown,have him feud with Apollo to see who has the least amount of charisma


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I like Strowman. Just hope he develops and gets over.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fucking third hour. Goddamn it. This could have been a good Raw had they kept all of the good stuff from the first couple of hours (maybe streamlined it a tad, and ended with whatever they have planned for Reigns/Owens(Rollins/Rusev?).

Any momentum that Raw had built up with the Triple Threat/Zayn-Jericho segment/Cesaro-Sheamus match/Jax-Fox spot has been ruined.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RAW has been unbearable tonight, Rusev will screw Reigns next as if he doesn't then the US Title will prolly not be on CofC


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I fucking hate Enzo and Cass, i need more than fucking mic skills, Enzo can talk but i don't give a fuck, he's awful in the ring and lately his promos have been horrible, get that fucking bug eyed midget the fuck off my screen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> :bryanlol at USA Network.


They are dumb. For WWE, this third hour of Raw literally nets them a profit. Without it, they might not..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Mark my words, in 7 to 10 years we will look at Raw from this era like we look at 1995 when the Goon, King Mabel and Manataur was running wild..



Yea, plus I can see the next generation of wrestling fans (;hopefully there will be more fans; ) look at Smackdown from this era like we look at 2003 when the likes of Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, and Eddie Guerrero were running wild.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Good. Fuck Enzo and Cass right now they were fine in NXT but they are unbearable in the main roster.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Would anyone know the lowest non-holiday total pages in a for the live Raw thread in history , we may beat it or come close tonight..


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, WWE. It's an outstanding idea to consolidate all of your main eventers into the final segment. 

Okay - that one was sarcasm.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thinking I'm gonna just stick with SD, watching RAW is a waste of time


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Forget competing with MNF...at this point Raw should try competing with Family Guy reruns everyone has seen 20 times.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Enzo/Cass are a prime example of what's wrong with this company. Either follow Punk and die in the UFC, or live long enough to see yourself become the New Day.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Fucking third hour. Goddamn it. This could have been a good Raw had they kept all of the good stuff from the first couple of hours (maybe streamlined it a tad, and ended with whatever they have planned for Reigns/Owens(Rollins/Rusev?).
> 
> Any momentum that Raw had built up with the Triple Threat/Zayn-Jericho segment/Cesaro-Sheamus match/Jax-Fox spot has been ruined.


Yeah, all the watchable to decent to good shit gets broken up by a bunch of interest-killing filler much of the time. It's often difficult to sit through it all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now time to watch Reigns beat Owens clean... ugh this Raw has been unbearable.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Thank God no Titus or Darren Young this week!


why did you have to say that


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hmm watching a bit of Raw. Problem is I Think SD is benefiting more from a 2 hour show. Raw is stacked at the top. But I feel SD is more well rounded atm, in Quality not Quantity. I like KO is the champ though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Godway said:


> *Either follow Punk and die in the UFC, or live long enough to see yourself become the New Day.*


:lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That "Tapout" commercial makes Cena look too strong.

Everyone's doing like pushups and shit, and Cena's squatting a billion pounds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins calling out H.

:damn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It was actually the opposite. Seth did all the work in the Shield and Roman took the glory.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Raw and Smackdown but this Raw feels like it has dragged on tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol no Triple H again, are we ever gonna get an explanation? Like ever? He showed up and screwed over Rollins and Reigns and handed Owens the title and disappeared forever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol Owens is so right


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

KO crushing Rollins

"Replaced"

OSHT


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Replaced.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens :lol


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL @ Them calling each other cute

Are they cutting a promo or flirting hahaha


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Owens killed that promo. Fair play.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, Owens just destroyed Rollins. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good promo! Owens mocking Rollins laugh:lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins and Owens feud getting good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Foley find a fucking comb for fucks sake, your hair is god awful.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Redesign Rebuild Replaced beautiful


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reclaim, redesign, replaced.. Sick line right there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DAMN! Owens brought the shovel with him tonight wens2 :buried :rollins2*


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

DON'T TALK ABOUT SETH LIKE THAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just came back in the middle of that segment... haven't seen Seth that quiet in a loooong time... gotta watch it again on youtube.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Legit interested by what WWE means with Swagger's contract. He might just be shifted to SD, but what's the point on showing it on air? Or is he going to NXT?

If he was legitimately being released, they'd just do it. Don't wanna get my hopes up for anything, but the fact they felt it needed to be on air...then again they've done a lot of false starts with him on RAW. Won't hold my breath.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I had to leave in the middle of the New Day / Club match, what have I missed ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feud is getting good.

:mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth just got fiyad up. Sheesh!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

'I love Roman Reings'

Back to school, kid.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Booing Roman has become a pastime for Raw audiences :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Raw is dying a slow death..... I think. I managed to watch like 20 minutes between all the channel changing. Owens is probably the first good thing tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice reaction for Reigns tonight


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Owens just fucked him up on the mic. He tore him a new ass hole that he can now send pics of to random chicks online.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like Raw and Smackdown but this Raw feels like it has dragged on tonight.


Yeah I think the three hour shows really puts a damper on it. The crowd gets tired and you can only do so much to make something entertaining for 3 hours. They should go back to two hours.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Owens doing Seth dirty! wens2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I had to leave in the middle of the New Day / Club match, what have I missed ?


Just a couple of idiots trying to sell people on a travel package to Puerto Rico


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Will Stone Cold Seth Rollins listen to Mick "Man" Foley and not interfere tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Seth just got fiyad up. Sheesh!


Fair play, gotta let Owens get the upper hand in the feud some times too. Rollins had the upper hand last week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy is Seth Rollins pissed. I totally want to see him appear in the main event.

Damn, Kevin Owens acting like a savage. Plus, he mocked Rollins's laugh XD

Both of these guys are awesome


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollins goes by the 3 R's. It's true, it's true.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

T0M said:


> 'I love Roman Reings'
> 
> Back to school, kid.


lol wrestling fans :kobefacepalm


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Seth is still a heel apparently so would the PPV have a heel vs heel main event match ?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the camera angle of Owens coming out of the curtain.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Kevin killed Seth with :fact s


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, and now the Owens/Rollins solo feud will have to be put on hold once this third wheel wins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just a couple of idiots trying to sell people on a travel package to Puerto Rico


Haha, thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins cut a promo last week on Owens AND beat his ass, so it's only fair it went the other way this week. This feud is getting interesting, and H isn't even here yet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Will Stone Cold Seth Rollins listen to Mick "Man" Foley and not interfere tonight?


*NOPE!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins' rise back to the TOP will be glorious. 

No not









But


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins cut a promo last week on Owens, so it's only fair it went the other way this week. This feud is getting interesting, and H isn't even here yet.


Exactly, gotta balance things out and make both guys look good in the feud.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rollins will probably help KO win so they can have a 1 X 1 match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks every character on WWE TV portrays themselves as bitches? No wonder they don't have anyone over.

The characters, crowd, commentators, everyone involved are pansy ass jobbers. Grow some fucking balls 2016.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Fair play, gotta let Owens get the upper hand in the feud some times too. Rollins had the upper hand last week.


I know, but KO shredded him. He didn't have to do my boy like that!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins cut a promo last week on Owens AND beat his ass, so it's only fair it went the other way this week. This feud is getting interesting, and H isn't even here yet.


Anticipating that moment HHH finally arrives. That should be great.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins cut a promo last week on Owens, so it's only fair it went the other way this week. This feud is getting interesting, and H isn't even here yet.


Seth vs KO is designed to be a short, 4 weeks feud. I'm pretty sure HHH won't come back until Clash of Champions, in which he'll interfere and cost Rollins the match once again, launching the "real" feud.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm gonna face palm so hard if Rollins and Reigns suddenly become pals again and team up against Owens, after the shit Seth and him has been through they need to go their separate ways, it'll look so retarded if they team up or start acting nice to one another. I get Seth is going face but keep him the fuck away from Reigns, i don't want some corny "Hey i'm a face now and you're a face we're best friends again!".


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

They put Hogan in this Rock ad for the Network

Prediction: Hogan is brought back for Mania 2017.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

It would be interesting to have rollins vs KO. When was the last time WWE has a heel vs heel main event in a PPV ???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> I know, but KO shredded him. He didn't have to do my boy like that!


Well if it is any consolation, Owens basically used up all his arsenal there, so what'x next?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roman's body armor is cheating


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> Seth vs KO is designed to be a short, 4 weeks feud. I'm pretty sure HHH won't come back until Clash of Champions, in which he'll interfere and cost Rollins the match once again, launching the "real" feud.


Yeah, I think H screws Seth over, too. Will be interesting to see where it goes from there, though. Because I can't see H/Rollins having a match at the October PPV. Either way, this has made for some good TV over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If there was ever a time for Rusev to return or for Jericho to cover Owens's back to save the main event of Clash of Champions, now would be a good time.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins causes a distraction. Reigns wins.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

owens busted up already


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please, Rusev. Roll off of Lana and interfere in this match.






I'm begging ya, Ru-Dog.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


The most overexposed man in media today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When that pansy DX member that liked to show his ass, Mr. 4 out of 10 HHH, is your most bad ass character, you got problems.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah I think the three hour shows really puts a damper on it. The crowd gets tired and you can only do so much to make something entertaining for 3 hours. They should go back to two hours.


2 hours would probably be a good idea but if the WWE really wants to keep the 3 hour format they need to use the time better and have more exciting things happen to get you excited for what will happen next week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the booos for Reigns.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Rollins causes a distraction. Reigns wins.


The knowledgable outcome would be if Owens benefits from a distraction, based on Rollins' promos all night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even I can't believe Reigns still gets heavy boos in non Smark cities to this day. Insane.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

So how many weeks in a row is this that Roman Has Main Evented?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Make KO shit-talking Roman about being "The Guy" a GIF immediately :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> The knowledgable outcome would be if Owens benefits from a distraction, based on Rollins' promos all night.


I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is why Regins is always going to get pushed. Man gets the loudest reaction every time he steps into a ring.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Did Cole just orgasm?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

cant wait to read all the post about how Owens looks like like a chump next to roman from salty Roman marks


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao

KO chinlock shit talk is best shit talk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens faking the kick and Micheal Cole's reaction :lmao

"Eh..OooOOOOoooh I thought he was gonna go for the kick"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> When that pansy DX member that liked to show his ass, Mr. 4 out of 10 HHH, is your most bad ass character, you got problems.


_Men_ in wrestling? What, actual men who carry themselves like beasts? I don't see where New Day fits in to that tho bruh, and we gotta have our 20 minute New Day segments each week! 

That's what people wanna see now. Three grown dudes coming out dressed as unicorns and shaking their asses.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO - "You're not a good guy, you're not a bad guy !" *proceeds to call a spot* :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If i had a delorean time machine, i'd go back in time and make sure Byron Saxton's parents never meet and do the wrestling world a favor.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> 2 hours would probably be a good idea but if the WWE really wants to keep the 3 hour format they need to use the time better and have more exciting things happen to get you excited for what will happen next week.


I agree, I'm just thinking it's hard to consistently do that with a three hour show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Even I can't believe Reigns still gets heavy boos in non Smark cities to this day. Insane.


IMO the only way to save his career, and for him to ever get consistent positive reactions is to turn him full-heel (he'll be super over positively after a few years as a heel). It's the only way.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How come Roman face not purple in headlock mommy? He been Sufferin Succotash Suffocating for 5 minutes in it. Why no real?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> IMO the only way to save his career, and for him to ever get consistent positive reactions is to turn him full-heel (he'll be super over positively after a few years as a heel). It's the only way.


I agree, at this point Reigns needs a heel run before he can have a proper face run.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

DammitC said:


> IMO the only way to save his career, and for him to ever get consistent positive reactions is to turn him full-heel (he'll be super over positively after a few years as a heel). It's the only way.


They need to stop teasing him in the title picture for a while..he was getting some love in the mid card


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> IMO the only way to save his career, and for him to ever get consistent positive reactions is to turn him full-heel (he'll be super over positively after a few years as a heel). It's the only way.


Romans career is fine as long as he gets a reaction and as long as Vince is running things


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AND ROMAN REIGNS MIGHT GET COUNTED OUT RIGHT HERE IN THE MOST IMPORTANT MATCH OF THE NIGHT, BUT IGNORE THAT, AND WATCH THESE PIZZA COMMERCIALS!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How come Roman face not purple in headlock mommy? He been Sufferin Succotash Suffocating for 5 minutes in it. Why no real?


Just stop.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Romans career is fine as long as he gets a reaction and as long as Vince is running things


Would you tards quit with this excuse


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boring match so far. 

Reigns doesn't seem to have any hope getting the majority of crowd support in even a casual city anymore until he turns heel or something big happens with him that people actually want to see.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Would you tards quit with this excuse


Would you stop posting here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AND ROMAN REIGNS MIGHT GET COUNTED OUT RIGHT HERE IN THE MOST IMPORTANT MATCH OF THE NIGHT, BUT IGNORE THAT, AND WATCH THESE PIZZA COMMERCIALS!*


Lol yeah pretty much. 

Just like earlier "Don't miss New Day vs Gallows and Anderson in 2 weeks live on ppv! But don't go away up next we're giving you New Day vs Gallows and Anderson!" just so fucking retarded, Raw is pure garbage.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Would you stop posting here


"hur dur hes over see the fans boo him they must like him in some way They just should turn him heel so I can pretend hes a good heel "


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao @ KO's grounded chinlock headbutts


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Just stop.


Stop what? 5 minute headlocks are fucking stupid.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen the RAW section with such low activity during a show before. They're gonna get fookin' slaughtered in the ratings :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens working ass off headlock master style to try and generate enough heat to get Reigns cheered.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Even if they have Roman get screwed tonight, they did a good job in making KO look strong.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman seems to have a majority of the crowd behind him tonight :draper2


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Punk tapped by now. Reigns for UFC


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THANK YOU ROLLINS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Even if they have Roman get screwed tonight, they did a good job in making KO look strong.


True


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth Rollins run in!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Reigns losses by DQ, turn heel right now sob.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Fuck you Reigns.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DQ win for Owens


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a thoughtful way for Owens to let Roman take his mid-match nap this week. He's even cradling Roman's head so he doesn't get a cramp. What a great guy :agree:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey! They stopped the match with enough tv time left to have Darren Young vs Titus Part 8,332!...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is so fucking awesome. So much bad ass. Overload. Can not handle. Well done WWE.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boom boom boom this show sucks


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey Finley is a security guy lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins GOAT since getting turned on by H.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh good, the homeless looking guy is back on camera to shoehorn his way into the show. Loser ego maniac, desperate for air time.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

kek KO legit whipped Reigns ass kayfab wise


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh Great. Now, Roman is going to win the match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns wins now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When did they rehire Finlay?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats with Foley and these outbursts of anger? Whats his old broken down ass gonna do? Gets on my nerves how he scolds Rollins and yells as if he's ready to beat his ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Superman reigns inbound. Night lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins getting called into the principle's office lmao.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Oh good, the homeless looking guy is back on camera to shoehorn his way into the show. Loser ego maniac, desperate for air time.


I didn't know Daniel Bryan was here lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

so exciting


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats with Foley and these outbursts of anger? What his old broken down ass gonna do?


Hopefully pull a Hillary...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins GOAT since getting turned on by H.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


HHH turns on a lot of guys it seems. Vintage WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Scrap Daddy :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats with Foley and these outbursts of anger? What his old broken down ass gonna do?


Have a "talk" and put Seth on punishment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Hey Finley is a security guy lol!


He is Finley and...he loves to protect.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What the hell was the point of that? 

So basically...again...everything is to get Roman over as a babyface.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Another second chance opportunity for Reigns... :eyeroll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Was hoping the match was over there - but nope.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Foley is overrated. Can't believe they ever made him champ."

- Me and WCW Nitro


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Mic foley has become horrendous . Biggest flop , was so good in 2000


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anyone hear Kevin Owens say "let's go for a ride" to Roman before he Irish Whipped him to the barricade? xD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> So basically...again...everything is to get Roman over as a babyface.


I don't even know at this point...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Foley: "Rollins! You're gonna get a talkin' too! You sexy prick!"


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

ROFL he bit him


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

KO bites roman lmfao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now we get guys nibbling on other guys' under arms. Fucking beast of a show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HOLY SHIET! THAT MOVE!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Such low activity proves how terrible RAW is :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The ref almost died there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Too many near falls now.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

KO's frog splash is fucking majestic


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

God, fuck Superman Roman Reigns, just fuck him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

One day Raw will end lol!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off wwe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Roman fans seem much more alive now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And it'll take just one spear to take out Kevin Owens :lol

Fucking garbage show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm seriously getting tired of Foley snapping and scolding Rollins, i mean is that supposed to be intimidating? Is Rollins supposed to be scared of a fat broken down homeless looking man? I'd love to see him pull that shit with Lesnar.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shouldn't be the other way around? Reigns doing everything to put Owens away?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS RUSEV?!?!?!?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Shouldn't be the other way around? Reigns doing everything to put Owens away?


The champion of the Universe has nothing on the champion of Vince's heart.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

What a load of crap, super fisherman's buster and a frog splash and this dick kicks out. Fuck off.


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

Reigns wins and who cares?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS RUSEV?!?!?!?!


Honeymoon in the Poconos


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is on fire during this match


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS RUSEV?!?!?!?!


Probably still on his honey moon


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Lmao at Owens corpsing.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Please Goldberg run-in with a spear to Reigns, pretty please.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kevin should do the moonsault. Hardly anyone does a simple moonsault anymore.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

BEHOLD THE KING, THE KING OF KINGSSSSSSS


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really want that chick dressed like a cat to go home unhappy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS RUSEV?!?!?!?!


Probably where he's been the last 3 weeks, inside of Lana.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, this match has been hype since Rollins came out.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Near falls getting a bit ridiculous now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775530873819172868


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam this match as gone almost 25 min. Great match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Too many near falls!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Kevin should do the moonsault. Hardly anyone does a simple moonsault anymore.


Indeed ala Vader


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ru Ru!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When does the crowd start chanting 'We are awesome!' while hugging each other?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you Rusev!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!

TY Rusev!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes! Rusev!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Good outcome


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

oh ok, we just got Rusev getting punched in the face instead.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA FUCKING NO WAY :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! THANK YOU RUSEV!!!!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Great win for KO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns goes back to the US title program. The last 8 minutes of that match was really good.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you Rusev!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fuck, NO! Rusev was there after all... his feud with Roman is continuing... fuck.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good match, Russev interfered. Good for KO.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS RUSEV?!?!?!?!


There's your answer


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup. Lana and Rusev didn't have me fooled with that "still on vacation" bit...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I can no longer complain about ANYTHING about Reigns. He's been getting pinned ALOT, the dudes matches are unpredictable now.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Fucking finally. Good god the kick out spam really took away from what could have otherwise been an wholly enjoyable match. At least KO won.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

How the hell did Rusev get back so fast. Lana with the IG swerve.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Glad they didn't just forget about Rusev and Reign's feud.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great match, Owens won how he should of won by a distraction


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

kevin owens and seth rollins shoved up my ass and through my mouth for my eyes to see..dammit the negative bandwagon of hate towards roman is coming full circle


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you Rusev! Thank you Rusev! Thank you Rusev! Thank you Rusev! Thank you Rusev! Thank you Rusev!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, REIGNS CAN COMPETE FOR THE US TITLE AGAIN :yay! Another great match by The Big Dog :reigns2*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Thank you Rusev! :clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Based Rusev! :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Too many near falls!


You haven't heard? When WWE does that, the match automatically gets 'This is Awesome!' approval. Vintage pussy ass crowd.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev da' boss


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank fucking god..get his ass far from the belt for a while ..KO looked like gold as did Roman


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yes yes yes rusev thank you thank you rusev


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Too many near falls!


That's the new thing-- just fine the crowd endless near falls and don't do much in between


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KO is one of only 6 people to beat Reigns


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Called it


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Give this motherfucker the accolade Rusev


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lana looking extra fine


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns getting what he deserve.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match was shit until the last few minutes, and even then it was just your standard big moves/kick out finishing sequence. Happy Owens won, but I wish it was Jericho interfering... not Rusev. No interest in seeing Rusev/Reigns continue.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOVE THIS ENDING!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This feud with Rusev will go on forever... especially if certain people within the company think it will help Roman get over.

Which is a bummer, because Rusev could be a really good top heel, but he's getting fed to Vince's vanity project.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev chants lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev chants


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dem Rusev chants


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck, lana in that blue dress


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Holy Victoria's Secret Lana


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best possible ending.

Rollins/Owens awesome feud can now continueeeeee...

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

RUSEV CHANTS


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Clash of Champions is looking pretty good 

Owen vs Rollins
Reigns vs Rusev
Jericho vs Zayn
Sasha vs Charlotte


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

witchblade000 said:


> Thank you Rusev!


I wouldn't get too happy. Reigns is most likely winning the US title and people will be mad all over again.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Sadly Rusev will get buried but hes making a sacrifice to keep Roman fed for a while


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

rollins vs owens is like watching a fkn little league baseball game


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Right guy won tonight. Right guy will win at Clash of Champions too.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Rusev chants as he viciously decimates Roman :bryanlol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Reigns getting what he deserve.


A US title match? Ok :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A fat guy getting fed to another fat guy so another fat guy won't be buried by the other fat guy.

WWE 2016.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait for H to come back and help KO again at COTC.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

When it comes to The Shield trio... Dean Ambrose.................


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

What a fucking great match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just because why not, heres a few pics of Lana's fine ass in jeans from her movie thats coming out


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

2 years ago, if someone would've told me I'd actually be happy to see Rusev, I would've kicked them in the balls.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Clash of Champions is looking pretty good
> 
> Owen vs Rollins
> Reigns vs Rusev
> ...


Indeed card is shaping up quite well and all those feuds are really good.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens just closed Raw for the 4th week in a row 

Plus, he's been looking dominant ever since he won the U-title as he should be


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Rusev" chants. He only gets them when he fights Reigns. :lmao

Damn though, Rusev going to drop the belt to Roman after going through that embarrassing feud/Summerslam segment. Reigns ain't losing again for awhile. He's already taken 2 losses in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Perfect ending. Sets up Reigns/Rusev and Rollins/Owens nicely.

Also, intrigued to see what happens with Rollins and Foley. Reigns is out of the title match at COC, but Foley gave the impression that Rollins may jeopardize his title shot if he interfered in the match, which he did.

A bunch of feuds set up, and plenty of intrigue heading into next weeks edition of Raw. 

Also, the match itself was petty great. Crowd was fucking lit.

Good stuff :eva2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait for H to come back and help KO again at COTC.
> 
> :mark:


Yep and I hope they hold off their match until WM which I think they will.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The hottest thing on two legs is back in the WWE!

Along with Lana.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What a match! Not only did Owens get to dominate almost the entire time, he pinned Reigns. Glad they actually made KO look like a monster.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusev and lana looking like theyve had a lot of sex lately


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

When Reigns doesn't even have to be a heel to get people face pop... even when they're flagrant heels. :lmao :bryanlol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Kevin Owens just closed Raw for the 4th week in a row
> 
> Plus, he's been looking dominant ever since he won the U-title as he should be


*
This is how the World Champion SHOULD be booked. I'm not sure what the hell they were doing with Rollins. That was a complete waste of time.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahahah this dude I know told me he thought Seth should be fired for disobeying Foley :lmao Still real to him 

I told him that didn't make sense cos if you fired somebody everytime they disobeyed an authority figure there'd be nobody left, and in response he told me Dean Ambrose was a loser :lol Trying to insult my fave cos I didn't agree with him, really mature LOL.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ruse was getting Regins cheered during their summerslam feud Rusev will be able to do it again. Thats how good a heel Rusev is.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm almost in shock how strong they made Owens look tonight. So good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Missed RAW. (Y) or (N)? Is Smackdown in trouble this week?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Clash of Champions is looking pretty good
> 
> Owen vs Rollins
> Reigns vs Rusev
> ...


New Day vs Club for Tag titles as well.

Sheamus vs Cesaro final match 7 is 99 percent guaranteed as well.

Probably another low card matchwill be added as well.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> New Day vs Club for Tag titles as well.
> 
> Probably another 2 low card matches will be added as well.


Yes definitely and it is quite likely they add a Cruiserweight Division match or two as well.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> This is how the World Champion SHOULD be booked. I'm not sure what the hell they were doing with Rollins. That was a complete waste of time.*


I don't know how I feel about that anymore. Weak champions used to bother me, but I've began to realize how ridiculous it is that superpowers apparently come with winning the title.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> This is how the World Champion SHOULD be booked. I'm not sure what the hell they were doing with Rollins. That was a complete waste of time.*


True dat. A heel champion shouldn't always win clean, but they should be given the opportunity to look dominant in big match situations.



EL SHIV said:


> Missed RAW. (Y) or (N)? Is Smackdown in trouble this week?


First half of the show was decent. Took a nosedive in the third hour, but was saved by the main event.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Missed RAW. (Y) or (N)? Is Smackdown in trouble this week?


The main event was epic.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> Missed RAW. (Y) or (N)? Is Smackdown in trouble this week?


Some decent stuff, and quite a bit of filler. I don't think SDL will be in trouble, especially given what Backlash will surely bring into it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> I don't know how I feel about that anymore. Weak champions used to bother me, but I've began to realize how ridiculous it is that superpowers apparently come with winning the title.


*
Did they really though? Owens has been dominant for awhile. He didn't have a 90% win record like Roman, but he's destroyed most of his opponents consistently. *



Steve Black Man said:


> True dat. A heel champion shouldn't always win clean, but they should be given the opportunity to look dominant in big match situations.


*I agree. Even though he didn't win clean, he manhandled and slapped around Roman quite a bit. Both looked to be on equal footing and I loved that. You truly felt like the match could go either way, especially with Roman's string of losses since the wellness policy failure. That was the best thing that could have happened to everyone. He's protected, but not to the point where it's obnoxious and at the expense of the rest of the roster.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> New Day vs Club for Tag titles as well.
> 
> Sheamus vs Cesaro final match 7 is 99 percent guaranteed as well.
> 
> Probably another low card matchwill be added as well.


Im guessing the Cruiserweights might make it on there, that would be ideal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Missed RAW. (Y) or (N)? Is Smackdown in trouble this week?


Rollins is being booked as a face that doesn't hold back when it comes to throwing fists and does whatever he damn well pleases these days. More good Rollins/Owens segments this week, too. Just for that and the fact that this awesome feud will continue..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Missed RAW. (Y) or (N)? Is Smackdown in trouble this week?


*Watch the Women's segment & match, the Jericho vs. Zayn segment, the main event, and you'll be good.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


Is it just me or do her boobs look bigger?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this the strongest Owens has looked since beating Cena?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iapetus said:


> I don't know how I feel about that anymore. Weak champions used to bother me, but I've began to realize how ridiculous it is that superpowers apparently come with winning the title.


It certainly doesn't do anyone any permanent damage, that's for sure. Look at Rollins now. One of the most popular people on the roster and every week gets one of the top 1 or 2 pops on the roster week in and week out, smark or non-smark city.

It's beautiful. 

:mark:


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

charotte go to feud with dana brook.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Is it just me or do her boobs look bigger?


 @Ambrose Girl @Face Full Of Stuff *Please explain to this man how push up bras work.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They did a good job with this match in making Owens look strong so that he looks credible on his match against Rollins at Clash of Champions.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins is being booked as a face that doesn't hold back when it comes to throwing fists and does whatever he damn well pleases these days. More good Rollins/Owens segments this week, too. Just for that and the fact that this awesome feud will continue..


Rollins is hardly booked as a face since he's talking trash to KO in a very heelish manner. Foley is a face and he's going against him. Don't strike me as a face at all.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't watch, but according to what I'm seeing on twitter it must have been


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

marshal99 said:


> Rollins is hardly booked as a face since he's talking trash to KO in a very heelish manner. Foley is a face and he's going against him. Don't strike me as a face at all.


Tweener on the road to being a face. He's also in a feud with the top heel on the roster, KO, who is now backed by HHH, also a heel..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Loving this main event scene, and the fact that they've successfully branched it off into three separate storylines (Owens/Rollins, Zayn/Jericho, and Reigns/Rusev). 

It really brings a sense of importance to those midcard matches. 

Clash of Champions setting up quite nicely. Now that the waters are a little less muddy as far as storylines go, we should hopefully see Reigns/Rusev, Owens/Rollins, and Zayn/Jericho really kick into overdrive.

:mark:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Ambrose Girl @Face Full Of Stuff *Please explain to this man how push up bras work.*


What is going on? Who had bigger boobs? Is this about Sasha's bigger boobs tonight? Definitely pushed up and I am close to Sasha's frame only shorter. I don't know how push ups work with their gear though. She looked great tonight! If it is anything like a Victoria Secret bra then it probably just has wiring underneath to push what she already has up. No big deal at all really. She doesn't need it but she did look stellar! She has great legs and awesome butt!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Face Full Of Stuff said:


> What is going on? Who had bigger boobs? Is this about Sasha's bigger boobs tonight? Definitely pushed up and I am close to Sasha's frame only shorter. I don't know how push ups work with their gear though. She looked great tonight! If it is anything like a Victoria Secret bra then it probably just has wiring underneath to push what she already has up. No big deal at all really. She doesn't need it but she did look stellar! She has great legs and awesome butt!


*Nah, I know Sasha's been pushing up the puppies, but he was asking about Lana :lol.*


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Did they really though? Owens has been dominant for awhile. He didn't have a 90% win record like Roman, but he's destroyed most of his opponents consistently. *
> 
> 
> ...


More referencing Dean than Kevin, but Sami just beat Kevin and then Kevin became champ so....

The only issue with Roman is that even before the wellness thing, I've never seen him look strong. I've seen him look tough, resilient, badass, all that stuff, but strong? No, and that's starting to pick at me tbh. Roman has always been presented on equal footing as everyone else. He just gets the pin in the end, but I don't think I've ever seen him look dominant, which is why I can't blame people for not taking his superpush seriously.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hard to say what they're going to do with Reigns for the time being. On the one hand, I don't want him taking the title off of Rusev. I'm not huge on Rusev, but the fact is that as long as he's holding that title, he's relevant, which makes for a fuller upper card scene. Reigns doesn't need the US Title, as he's already a bonafide main eventer.

On the other hand, Reigns can't keep taking losses like this. While the loss to KO tonight was the right call, the fact is that he's lost a hell of a lot more matches than he's won over the last several months. He's eaten clean losses to Rollins and Balor, as well as dirty losses and multi-man match losses. 

An interesting dilemma.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Nah, I know Sasha's been pushing up the puppies, but he was asking about Lana :lol.*


Oh I totally missed Lana tonight! Perhaps it is like a corset mixed with a push up bra.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Did they really though? Owens has been dominant for awhile. He didn't have a 90% win record like Roman, but he's destroyed most of his opponents consistently. *
> 
> 
> ...


Ambrose had beaten him 4 times this year clean. Last time Ambrose beat him on Raw in like 6 minutes back in June. Zayn beat him twice in June-July. Owens lost matches clean to Ziggler, Kalisto and Cesaro earlier this year. He's definitely being booked stronger with the title now. Before tonight his really only impressive wins in 2016 was a clean win over face AJ Styles on Raw and I guess Sami Zayn at Extreme Rules. But even the Rusev distraction. This was by far the strongest Owens looked in a match. Since Rumble vs Dean or Cena feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Ambrose had beaten him 4 times this year clean. Last time Ambrose beat him on Raw in like 6 minutes back in June. Zayn beat him twice in June-July. Owens lost matches clean to Ziggler, Kalisto and Cesaro earlier this year. He's definitely being booked stronger with the title now. Before tonight his really only impressive wins in 2016 was a clean win over face AJ Styles on Raw and I guess Sami Zayn at Extreme Rules.


*Owens also beat Ziggler, Kalisto, Cesaro, and Zayn. Hell, Owens spent several weeks beating up Zayn in backstage segments. Ambrose is the only person with multiple wins over Owens and nearly no answer. Why, I have no idea, but he hasn't been booked like a jobber by any means.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> I didn't watch, but according to what I'm seeing on twitter it must have been


 WWE Twitter.. it gives brief highlights and tweets what is happening. None of it was interesting in the slightest for over 2hrs and 20 mins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Ambrose Girl @Face Full Of Stuff *Please explain to this man how push up bras work.*


Heh 

I don't think Lana's had a boob job, her boobs move when she walks lol. It's def a combination of a tight shirt and a good bra.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Just watched the main event. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens also beat Ziggler, Kalisto, Cesaro, and Zayn. Hell, Owens spent several weeks beating up Zayn in backstage segments. Ambrose is the only person with multiple wins over Owens and nearly no answer. Why, I have no idea, but he hasn't been booked like a jobber by any means.*


Not a jobber, but not like a top guy either. He was 15+10 in singles matches that ended in submission or pinfall on the year, before he won the title. Now that's better then Jericho, Sheamus, Cesaro basically even or 500 records. But Zayn is 14+7 on the year(was 14+6 before Owens won the title) and Rusev is 16+6 this year. So he was on par with those guys and clearly behind Reigns and Rollins. Along with Ambrose before the brand split. Now he looks much stronger with wins over Zayn and Reigns in back to back weeks. Which I doubt would have happened, if he wasn't the champion.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


Pretty awesome camera work there.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Great main event. 

KO is just awesome & Roman continues to provide great matches.
It's so lame to hear some of the fans chant at Roman "you can't wrestle" ... he had some of the best matches in 2016.
TBH, i was thinking to myself mid match "this could easily be a match at Wrestlemania".
It was one of the best TV matches of the year.

BTW so many guys/kids at the crowd with the new RKO shirt, such a great Design.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eliko said:


> It's so lame to hear some of the fans chant at Roman "you can't wrestle" ... he had some of the best matches in 2016.


I really can't take the "he can't wrestle" argument seriously when it comes to Reigns. It is nonsensical at this point.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Charlotte had the crowd cheering and chanting :yes for Dana Brooke.

Just let that sink in for a moment.

That's impressive.

She's really become a very good heel.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

What a fucking boring Raw, only watched the main event because of Roman and the hope of seeing Rollins or Rusev interfering in the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Charlotte had the crowd cheering and chanting :yes for Dana Brooke.
> 
> Just let that sink in for a moment.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Charlotte is awesome, she has really come into her own as a heel and has been improving in many ways over the past few months. She and Becky are the ones that have improved the most since being called up and I would put them as the top two women right now.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I really can't take the "he can't wrestle" argument seriously when it comes to Reigns. It is nonsensical at this point.


Yeah, it's gotten pretty pathetic. If he's proven anything over the last couple of years it's that he can wrestle his ass off.

Don't get me wrong, I'm still not a Reigns fan, but I'm willing to admit that it's just a personal preference at this point, and that's all. I could shit on his mic work, but the fact is that *A) *He hasn't been talking much as of late, and *B)* I've fangirled over wrestlers who were just as bad, if not worse on the stick.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw for me:

The opening segment with Mick Foley/Charlotte/Dana Brooke/Sasha Banks/Bayley

Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Dana Brooke

Tom Phillips's separate backstage interviews with Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho

The Highlight Reel with Chris Jericho and Sami Zayn

Backstage segment with Mick Foley and Seth Rollins

Cesaro vs Sheamus part V

Backstage segment with Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins/Mick Foley

Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns + Seth Rollins's interference 

Rusev's return and post-match ambush


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*What a horrible Raw*

It just dragged on way too long. Too many jobber matches. They really need to go back to two hours. Did anyone else want to turn it off ?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I turned it off, as soon as Jack Swagger came out.

I made it to the the third hour, to be REWARDED WITH THAT?

WTF! I should be congratulated for breaking my habit of watching, hell I can just go back to watching Botchamania and be up to date with everything, that's only 15 minutes..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

If you completely skip over everything that happened between New Day's entrance and the main event, it actually wasn't half bad :lol


----------



## b00fman22 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

much better than last week IMO.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

The opening segment with the women. Wasn't bad. And Nia Jax beating the hell out of Fox. Was great. The rest was just pure crap. Main event wasn't too bad. With all the false endings. But Roman is too boring to watch. I hope SD does a better job.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I worked 13 hours today, had Raw in the background listening for an hour on Sling as I finished up at the office. Didn't sound too bad, but didn't tune back in until the last hour, the problem with the brand split....they have to make/keep storylines for 6 weeks now, and 3-4 was difficult already. This may hurt the product, especially with a 3 hour show.......2 hour Raws would help, but that's asking too much apparently.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

The roster was too thin to do a brand split in the first place. That's the reason for all this filler and jobber crap.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I think they do too many matches. I miss seeing the backstage interaction. Do some segments . Build up some feuds. Stop taking it all to the ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

That's kind of the norm for Raw, outside of Chris Jericho, Seth Rollins & Kevin Owens I honestly couldn't care less.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Finding some interest in Cesaro vs Sheamus best of 7

Sami/Y2J was great.

Owens MURDERED Rollins in that segment. I can get behind Rollins overcoming HHH and his "failures" downfalls I guess.

Roman/Owens :banderas maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn that was some shit right there. Amazing ME. and great seeing Rusev be the opponent instead of what seemed like an obvious opponent in Jericho.

Swagger finally making it on RAW just to job :mj2 and most likely leave the company was a heart breaker for me. :cmj2 should have been on SD just like Sami and Cesaro as well. They're just doing it so much better over there.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I liked it. Not everything was good, I definitely made use of my PVR. But the main event was fucking awesome!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

This show would die without Jericho and KO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They really need to cement Rusev as a star. Have him go over Reigns clean at Clash of Champions.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*



Steve Black Man said:


> If you completely skip over everything that happened between New Day's entrance and the main event, it actually wasn't half bad :lol


New Day's segment and the main event were the two best parts of the show. :hmm:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*



RetepAdam. said:


> New Day's segment and the main event were the two best parts of the show. :hmm:


That's why I said skip everything between those two segments.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

It's like they're not even trying. Ratings will show that.

Whereas Smackdown feels fresh, tend to want to build feuds and characters and I actually want to tune in and watch it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*



Steve Black Man said:


> That's why I said skip everything between those two segments.


But New Day's segment took place _after_ their entrance. :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

So same as every Monday.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

When you have a thin roster for a 3 hour show you should try and give the guys people actually care about more segments instead of just throwing random jobbers out there! Rollins could've had a talking segment or something on the show, KO and Roman could've had segment together, they could've followed up on Zayn/Jericho. They should either go back to two hrs, or just have the main event guys more involved in the show! The only two things on the show I gave a shit about were Zayn/Jericho and KO vs Roman! I gave 0 fucks about everything else they had!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*



RetepAdam. said:


> But New Day's segment took place _after_ their entrance. :hmm: :hmm:


Meh. TBH, I could take or leave their segment. 

Fine, keep their promo, but scrap the match with G&A :eva2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

Turned it off, mostly skimmed. No point in watching this garbage with the Steelers on MNF. 

I turned it on at one point and see Jinder Mihal beating Jack Swagger, and once again am left feeling bad for Jack Swagger. Like do you realize he was a WWE champion? And he's built like a monster dude. And he's like actually a legitimate athlete and tough guy. And he's at the point where the only time he's on RAW is to job to Jinder Mihal...the most worthless person on the roster, who actually is a jobber. 

I'm not a huge Jack Swagger fan or anything, I just felt like that was a new low for the guy. You use a guy that fucking big and bad to be a jobber to people like Jinder Mihal. That shit just does not compute to me, being an old school fan. It's not even like Swagger is BAD, he usually does better work than a lot of people on the roster when they give him the chance. 

Then I turned it on at another point to see the New Day, or maybe it was Enzo/Cass, I can't really tell the difference anymore. Oh wait, the difference is one of them are feuding and jobbing to the Shining Stars of Puerto Rico. So I mean, that's a great way to combat MNF. Take your most over act, neuter them, then job them to a DOA act that couldn't draw heat with a flaming pencil. Just start putting purple dildos on their head and then they're set. 

Also, starting your show with your worst mic workers is probably not a good idea and they really need to stop doing that. I know they're desperately trying to manufacture heat for the women by putting them in these prominent positions, but all it does for me, and I would assume anyone who despises bad mic work as much as I do, is change the channel. I will say this though, Charlotte is way over as a heel, she actually got someone as completely useless as Dana a pop in that segment, which is astounding. 

Oh, the Jericho/Sami thing was a lot better than I thought it would be. Jericho's so fucking over right now, it's hilarious. Like I said when he came back, this is a GOAT. Any time this man wants to, he'll turn it on and school everybody, and here you see it. 

But yeah, this show fucking sucked, like it sucks every week. 3 hours is death. The jobber bullshit is death. And even their over acts are mostly bad at this point.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

fpalm The tag division is tedious right now!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I watched the whole damn thing beginning to end and frankly I'm ashamed of myself. Smackdown is infinitely more intriguing and entertaining to me right now. 

Owens could really have used a clean, decisive win but nerp. The only thing I enjoyed on RAW tonight was watching him verbally eviscerate Rollins. 

Currently no one on the roster interests me less than Charlotte and yet it felt like she had 7 hours of screen time tonight. *deep sigh*

Enzo loses to a f'in Shining Star? *vomit* Enzo and Cass should be challenging/talking shit to guys higher up the ladder rather than losing to guys beneath them. 

Smackdown is actually giving me what I want to see - AJ won the big one, Heath got his contract, Becky won the women's title, Miz's momentum is steamrolling.


----------



## jupio1234 (Aug 23, 2016)

Man , i like New day but this is too much , they need to drop the tittles already.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

marshal99 said:


> Pretty awesome camera work there.


oh my god she looks amazing


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

Wrost Raw since the brand split


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I made it as far as Charlotte and Dana coming out at the start and then thought "fuck it". I don't need Raw anymore. I'm Just going to stick to SD from now on.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Once again I only watched about half the show live before catching the rest later. Opening women's segment was decent up until Dana was RANDOMLY put into the title contender match for slapping Charlotte. That made no sense. Match itself was forgettable. 

I don't know why people hate on the Shining Stars. They're pretty good at what they do. Nice to see them go over again this week. Even though Enzo & Cass aren't my cup of tea I can't deny that they're over.

I hate Alicia Fox with a passion so watching her get wrecked was deeply satisfying. Hopefully she never appears on my screen again.

SPEAKING OF NEVER APPEARING ON MY SCREEN AGAIN HOLY FUCK PLEASE DROP THIS BO DALLAS ANGLE RIGHT NOW WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO SEE THIS MAN'S FACE

*ahem*. Not sure why Jinder Mahal is getting his own weekly match but I admit I didn't hate his segment. Much better than the New Day or Darren/Titus shit. 

I like how the Rollins turn is progressing. It's really unfortunate Raw has no other main event faces to face KO for the title at COC because I feel like Seth would be better served in the long run by having to take the long way back to the title picture, much like SCSA's original rise where he had to jump through a bunch of hoops and was constantly held down by the authority before he even got to wrestle for the title, by which point the audience was convulsing in a pool of their own saliva with desperation to see him as champion. Instead they pretty much have to just hotshot Seth vs KO at the next PPV and that's really unfortunate. At least it's most likely to be an awesome match. 

Reigns vs. Owens was a really good TV main event, I was surprised. It didn't really deviate too much from the typical Reigns formula of limiting what he has to do by keeping him in headlocks a lot and just have him get his ass beat interlaced with brief strings of clotheslines and superman punches, but KO was able to make the absolute most of it. Absolutely LOVED his banter. "YOU'RE THE GUY? YOU'RE THE GUY?! REALLY?! THAT'S NICE." had me :lmao. Hoping KO keeps that belt for a *very* long time.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Sami fucking Zayn was great on the mic and this should be acknowledged more.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually liked RAW alot and skipped just some segments. I really find it funny how all Roman matches are the same, as others said, he gets so much time in holds to rest, it is actually funny to watch 

Generally all feuds were intensified and I´m glad Owens didnt looked like a huge cunt with much outside interference, he actually beat Roman just because Roman was focused on Rusev. 

Looking forward to CoC, some interesting matches.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well RAW wasn't too bad this week. Didn't mind the opening segment with the top contender for Charlotte's Title. Just find it sad how Dana Brooke is her lackey. The finish for the triple threat match was pretty clever though. The Highlight Reel was effective to give us a reason for Zayn to have a match against Jericho. Not surprised Cesaro has won two straight matches against Sheamus to get this series close again. That beatdown Nia Jax gave Alicia Fox was awesome especially the spear through the barricade.

Even the Shining Stars are getting a chance to shine with them getting some wins over Enzo and Cass. Laughed at that backstage segment with R-Truth as well. Jinder Mahal continues to get matches on RAW and got a rare win over Swagger. Wonder what this angle they are doing with Swagger. That main event match between Owens and Reigns was very long. But it was a good match. Reigns continues to put on quality matches. Glad Rusev is back as well and the ending makes sense. Much better show than last week's debacle.


----------



## BetterBeButter (Aug 10, 2016)

It was a good Raw. unlike the previous weeks.
I hoped that we started to see the beginning of the seperation between Brook and Charlotte too but with what happened backstage :frown2:. 
Unlike Brawn, Bo Dallas is getting interesting and I hope he'll have some interesting matches in the future 
To see that Swagger is back in the ring was a surprise regardless his lost, though I doubt we'll see him next week.
I was glad that Paul and luke Galows dominated their tag team match but I wasn't that they didn't win.
I didn't care about The match between Enzo and Epico match. Even the "_matc_h" between Nia and Alicia was more interesting.
As for the main event, It was very good and the fact that Rusev intervene during it to beat Roman pleased me because it mean that their feud will continue. 

As For the highlight Reel, it was very good. the feud Between Samy and Jericho might become interesting.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I fast forwarded through Bo Dallas but otherwise I didn't think it was too bad. Dana fighting back was great and she really had a good match. Nia squashed an actual WWE competitor which I think is important for her push. Cesaro winning with a desperation move is important for that story. Starting a Zayn/Jericho feud is going to be awesome. Rusev returning to re-ignite that feud is great and KO is just awesome all the time.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

It's not a good idea to present wrestling for 3 hours straight to begin with. I always get tired after 2 hours.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Nia is supposed to not care she beats up women yet she "hurts" Alicia and stands there looking shocked.....what the hell


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

Hopefully the three hours issue will be somewhat made better when the Cruiserweights come, considering the rumor is they'll be getting a full hour. If that's true then I'm glad they didn't put the CWs on SmackDown.


----------



## MarcTheMark (Jun 20, 2016)

That RAW was completely miss able. Literally fuck all happened. Waste of time.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

The stuff I didn't skip was alright. You knew it was going to be a poor episode when Swagger was on the card. Apparently he lost, which is great. Zayn/Jericho will be good. I'm glad Reigns wasn't added to the title match.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

It really wouldn't be that bad if the jobber stuff wasn't there. I actually thought there were alot of strong segments last night. 3 hours is just too much tho.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Sami Zayn is buried, he got destroyed by a guy who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder :maury

Jericho going over the young talent in fucking 2016 :maury


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I almost never have a problem with the main segments, just the filler but since I skip the filler I almost always enjoy Raw. You live, full show watchers are masochists.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Sami Zayn is buried, he got destroyed by a guy who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder :maury
> 
> Jericho going over the young talent in fucking 2016 :maury


says the kane fan? Kane who lost to the likes of Ziggler, Ryback, Bray in the past few years? And you will see Kane defeat guys like Corbin etc...


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

That's why DVR exists.To fast forward and only watch the good bits.No one is forcing you to watch 3 hours ads and all.I finish RAW and SmackDOwn in about an hour each and PPVs in less than 2 hours.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> says the kane fan? Kane who lost to the likes of Ziggler, Ryback, Bray in the past few years? And you will see Kane defeat guys like Corbin etc...


First of all, losing to Ziggler, Ryback and Bray is not like losing to Fandango or Zack Ryder which is much worse. And second, why don't you point out the wins Kane had over them? Kane beat Ziggler and Bray a lot of times, and you remember when Kane was destroying Ryback with chair shoots every week?, I mean, yes, Kane lost to them but he had wins and dominant moments overt them too.

But Jericho lost to guys like Fandango and Zack Ryder, he even lost to a woman. He's character has been damaged forever, he reached such low levels that he can't be taken seriously never again. And of course, he shouldn't be going over the young talent in 2016....

So try again....


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

Roman vs KO, Nia Jax vs Fox & Highlight Reel were good.
Cesaro vs Shemus & Ladies triple threat match were ok.
Overall watchable RAW. Not that bad.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*



witchblade000 said:


> The roster was too thin to do a brand split in the first place. That's the reason for all this filler and jobber crap.


Raw should just go back to 2 hours. Especially now that the roster is split in half.


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> says the kane fan? Kane who lost to the likes of Ziggler, Ryback, Bray in the past few years? And you will see Kane defeat guys like Corbin etc...


This post makes zero sense but at least you tried


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> First of all, losing to Ziggler, Ryback and Bray is not like losing to Fandango or Zack Ryder which is much worse. And second, why don't you point out the wins Kane had over them? Kane beat Ziggler and Bray a lot of times, and you remember when Kane was destroying Ryback with chair shoots every week?, I mean, yes, Kane lost to them but he had wins and dominant moments overt them too.
> 
> But Jericho lost to guys like Fandango and Zack Ryder, he even lost to a woman. He's character has been damaged forever, he reached such low levels that he can't be taken seriously never again. And of course, he shouldn't be going over the young talent in 2016....
> 
> So try again....


ok so where to start? A "monster" banging a corpse? Mask on Mask off more often than changing the pants? Comedyacting with nearly everyone over the last decade? Ruling the RR with Big Show and have every young talent look weak? Just to name a few. And I dont dislike Kane at all, but you saying Jericho jobbing is ridiculous. 

Just compare the reactions both get they are at least similar, so this then means what? Both are still over despite the fuckery they had to go through?


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

ShaWWE said:


> LMFAO at Swagger coming out. The All-American vs. the Muslim. The writers know what they're doing...





ShaWWE said:


> Same.
> 
> And this happens the day after 9/11.





SpeedStick said:


> What in the world? On 911 week Swagger losing?





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A day after the 9/11 anniversary, too? :lmao





mightymike1986 said:


> WWE on board with this globalist bullshit left agenda apparently. Just like Hillary Clinton, Vince apparently hates America.





ShaWWE said:


> That's what's cracking me up. I can't stop laughing.


The stupidity knows no bounds.



Straw Hat said:


> Jinder Mahal isn't Muslim, he's a Sikh fpalm


Facts are leftist propaganda!



DemonKane_Legend said:


> Sami Zayn is buried, he got destroyed by a guy who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder :maury
> 
> Jericho going over the young talent in fucking 2016 :maury


It's an angle to start a feud. Jericho hasn't "gone over" Sami Zayn. He hasn't "buried" Sami Zayn. Zayn was speaking the truth like a good babyface and criticizing what Jericho's become when he cut the promo on Jericho and Jericho got in a cheap shot by smashing his phone over Zayn's head and then hit the codebreaker.

Did I really just have to explain this?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

Exactly the same as last week.

Owens, Rollins & Jericho are the only three guys worth watching, now Rusev is back I'll add him too, but he will probably get buried by Roman in a couple of weeks. Zayn & Cesaro are stuck in the middle, sometimes those two are worth watching, sometimes they aren't. As for the rest you might as well skip.

The Women have done an ok job, the opening to the show & the Triple Threat was worth watching. As for Nia Jax, if you were impressed by her segment then god help you, within a year she'll more than likely bury the Raw Women's roster.

They're going to have to rely heavily on the Cruiserweights, erase the filler and give the Cruiserweights a considerable amount of time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> Raw should just go back to 2 hours. Especially now that the roster is split in half.


I definitely agree. The thing about that is that as I've heard was that USA won't let them go back to 2 hrs due to ad revenue. I just hope with SD live on the USA network they don't mess with it. 


What Vince should do is threaten to put Raw and SD live on the WWE network or another station when TV negotiations come around unless they allow Raw to be a 2 hr show again.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing being made of Sasha's shoulders being down at the same time as Bayley's?

Guess it was a botch then..


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: What a horrible Raw*

I turned the show off when I saw Charlotte in the ring for the opening segment. Tuned back in for the main event which was solid. I don't have the patience to sit through Raw anymore.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The Figure 4 said:


> It's an angle to start a feud. Jericho hasn't "gone over" Sami Zayn. He hasn't "buried" Sami Zayn. Zayn was speaking the truth like a good babyface and criticizing what Jericho's become when he cut the promo on Jericho and Jericho got in a cheap shot by smashing his phone over Zayn's head and then hit the codebreaker.
> 
> Did I really just have to explain this?


When you get destroyed by a guy who lost to Fandango, Zack Ryder and even lost to a woman (Chyna). That's a total burial.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still happily shocked how strong they made Owens look. Didn't think Owens would dominate Reigns and get the pin. Even after Rollins beating up Owens, KO still picked right back up where he left off, destroying Reigns. 

Hopefully this put to bed the nonsense theory that Owens can't look good against guys much larger than him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I enjoyed Raw.

The opening women stuff was good. Dana punching Charlotte and getting a POP for it. And the match itself was great. Nice finish.

Jericho and Zayn was entertaining.

Sheamus and Cesaro put on a great match. Everyone wants to complain, but I am digging the series.

Nia Jax ended Foxy.

The jobbers are getting mini-pushes: Bo Dallas, Jinder Mahal, Shining Jabronis - it's a breath of fresh air.

The main event match was great.

RUSEV THE GREAT IS BACK! :rusevcrush


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Nothing being made of Sasha's shoulders being down at the same time as Bayley's?
> 
> Guess it was a botch then..


If they were smart, then they'd either use that as an excuse to make the title match a triple threat, or have a one on one #1 contender match between those two next week.

Which is why they probably won't do either of those things. But trying to ignore it completely is so ludicrous given how blatant it was.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Nothing being made of Sasha's shoulders being down at the same time as Bayley's?
> 
> Guess it was a botch then..


They left back door incase they reconsider the titlematch and want Bayley in it i guess.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

On another note, Owens and Rollins seriously need to have like an hour of nothing but them doing segments/promos together. By a mile the best thing going right now.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

"Your're the GUY?! REALLY?! Thats niceeeeeeee!" :Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> On another note, Owens and Rollins seriously need to have like an hour of nothing but them doing segments/promos together. By a mile the best thing going right now.


1000% agree. They have great chemistry with eachother.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

This was so bad compared to Smackdown and Backlash, very disappointing tbh. SD has got me interested in so many wrestlers that i couldnt care less about before, whereas Raw is doing the opposite for me. At least Owens and Rollins are entertaining.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>



ahhh this is so cool


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SDWarrior said:


> On another note, Owens and Rollins seriously need to have like an hour of nothing but them doing segments/promos together. By a mile the best thing going right now.


Lol no you do that get WAY to overexposed and we're back to too much Seth like in 2015. They are giving us the right amount of Rollins and Owens


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SDWarrior said:


> On another note, Owens and Rollins seriously need to have like an hour of nothing but them doing segments/promos together. By a mile the best thing going right now.


Now that the match at Clash of Champions is staying 1vs1 and Jericho is feuding with Sami, we should get some good Rollins/Owens stuff in the next couple of shows. Agree with the previous poster however that they shouldn't overexpose them.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just realized last night on Raw, there was No Titus, Darren Young or Bob Backlund.

Please make this a regular thing WWE.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> ok so where to start? A "monster" banging a corpse? Mask on Mask off more often than changing the pants? Comedyacting with nearly everyone over the last decade? Ruling the RR with Big Show and have every young talent look weak? Just to name a few. And I dont dislike Kane at all, but you saying Jericho jobbing is ridiculous.
> 
> Just compare the reactions both get they are at least similar, so this then means what? Both are still over despite the fuckery they had to go through?


-Where to start? Kane didn't bang a corpse, it was Triple H, he accused Kane to do it but WWE never said that Kane actually did that. It was just an accusation of Triple H.

-Mask on Mask off? That's not a bad thing, When Kane was corporate he used to unleash the demon to destroy people when it was required, that was his character in the authority, a corporate man who has a demon behind the suit. So there's absolutely nothing wrong with it, plus it allowed him to do a new and refreshing things in his career with the split of personality and it was a new way to play mind games.

-Comedyacting with nearly everyone over the last decade? are you kidding me? In the last decade did comedy things only when he was teaming with Daniel Bryan and it lasted 10 months, not even a whole year. So don't say things that never happened.

-What happened in the Royal Rumble 2015 was a good thing, because people say that they can take him seriously, well, to be taken seriously you have to be dominant, and that's what Kane did at Royal Rumble, it made Kane look strong, that's awesome.

Kane did nothing as low as losing to Fandango, Zack Ryder or a woman. So what you say it's ridiculous. Kane is more believable threat than Jericho any day, whether you like it or not.

Jericho can't be taken seriously never again, plus he looks like a pornstar these days, which makes him even less believable threat...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> -
> Jericho can't be taken seriously never again, plus he looks like a pornstar these days, which makes him even less believable threat...


And yet Jericho is involved in a top feud, and has been having great segments with the likes of Owens/Rollins/Zayn, while Kane is beating up jobbers and hasn't done anything of note in a year.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

If Kane retired back in like 2003, I'd still be a fan, but 10+ years of being shit and doing nothing but shit has made me dislike him.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> And yet Jericho is involved in a top feud, and has been having great segments with the likes of Owens/Rollins/Zayn, while Kane is beating up jobbers and hasn't done anything of note in a year.


When you say Jericho is in a top feud you mean being Kevin Owen's bitch? last week he lost to Rollins and then got speared by Roman while Owens left. You mean in that way he's in a top feud? :HA

And how come Jericho couldn't even beat a jobber at Wrestlemania 29 and he couldn't beat a jobber (Zack Ryder) weeks before Wrestlemania 32. :toomanykobes

How come Jericho couldn't beat a woman at SurvivorSeries 1999? :toomanykobes


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> When you Jericho is in a top feud you mean being Kevin Owen's bitch? last week he lost to Rollins and then got speared by Roman while Owens left. You mean that in that way he's in a top feud? :HA


You know that wrestling is fake, right?

TV time + involvement is top feuds = Good

Virtually no TV time + no involvement in anything = Bad

It's not hard.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

449 said:


> This was so bad compared to Smackdown and Backlash, very disappointing tbh. SD has got me interested in so many wrestlers that i couldnt care less about before, whereas Raw is doing the opposite for me. At least Owens and Rollins are entertaining.


That's what it comes down to.

I was marking out for Heath Slater on SDL.

Raw has Bo Dallas, Darren Young, etc and present them as a boring afterthought. 

Where is Bo Dallas' off-site location video package to build up his character like Heath and Rhyno in the trailer park? Where is the effort, such as SDL hiring a group of child actors to be Heath's kids? The effort by Raw was to make Bo a crappy little wooden sign and have him recite a 4-line poem before his match, then they wonder why he doesn't get over.

That's on creative, not the talent.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> You know that wrestling is fake, right?
> 
> TV time + involvement is top feuds = Good
> 
> ...


You mean it's better to be someone's bitch in a main event program where you look weak as hell, it's better than destroying midcarders? really? :HA

Plus it was one night only, now Jericho is back in the midcards having an irrelevant feud that nobody cares about and his match will be the opener of Clash of the champions, while Kane beat Bray Wyatt.

It's not that hard to understand, not even for you.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> You mean it's better to be someone's bitch in a main event program where you look weak as hell, it's better than destroying midcarders? really? :HA
> 
> Plus it was one night only, now Jericho is back in the midcards having an irrelevant feud that nobody cares about and his match will be the opener of Clash of the champions, while Kane beat Bray Wyatt.
> 
> It's not that hard to understand, not even for you.


Literally the only reason Kane was in that match was because Orton got injured, and you can be damn sure that it will amount to absolutely nothing in the long run.

The long and short of it is simple. When Kane finally retires (which really should have already happened), nobody will notice. Why? Because nobody will care.

And yes, being involved in top feuds and being on the losing end while still receiving tons of airplay (and you know, actually being entertaining) is FAR better than being given 2 minutes of airtime to beat up jobbers (Don't know where you got "midcarders" from :lol ) and being involved in literally NO storylines whatsoever.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Literally the only reason Kane was in that match was because Orton got injured, and you can be damn sure that it will amount to absolutely nothing in the long run.
> 
> The long and short of it is simple. When Kane finally retires (which really should have already happened), nobody will notice. Why? Because nobody will care.
> 
> And yes, *being involved in top feuds and being on the losing end while still receiving tons of airplay *(and you know, actually being entertaining) is FAR better than being given 2 minutes of airtime to beat up jobbers (Don't know where you got "midcarders" from :lol ) and being involved in literally NO storylines whatsoever.


Jericho got involved one night only and it was to be Kevin Owen's bitch :lmao ., it wasn't "just to lose in the end" and you know it. And if you're fine with him having TV time to be Owen's bitch then..... lol . Plus it was one night only.

At Backlash Kane didn't get only two minutes, so you're wrong again


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

As a conspiracy theorist, they set KO up for this giving him the title right before MNF starts. Obvious setup.


----------



## Muhammad Tabish (Aug 31, 2016)

Owens mic work is super! Just enjoyed that entire backstage segment with Rollins. A class work


----------

